# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الاربعاء 12  اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اقضو حائجكم بالكتمان 

خلاص الليبي دا انسوهو
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا للاخ كسلاوي ونهاركم سعيد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ الاربعاء 

عناوين صحيفة الصدى
.
المريخ ﻭﺍﻻﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺮﺍﻉ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﺇﻧﻘﺴﺎﻡ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺨﺎﻃﺐ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﻘﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻓﺤﺺ ﻗﻮﻱ ﻟﻼﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﺎﺧﻄﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻨﺪﺍﺕ
ﻭﺗﻮﻗﻌﺎﺕ ﺑﺼﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ..

عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
.
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻨﺼﺐ ﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻻﺻﻄﻴﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺰﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ .. ﻳﺤﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺑﻬﺎﻱ
ﺗﺠﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﻳﻨﺎﺷﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻟﺤﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ
ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺤﺺ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ: ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﻌﻴﺒﺔ ﻻﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺒﻨﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﺒﺘﻮﺭﺓ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ (10) ﻣﺴﺘﻨﺪﺍﺕ ﻭﺷﺮﻳﻂ فيدﻳﻮ
ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﻴﺮ ﻳﻮﺩﻋﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﺨﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺘﺮﻟﻴﻖ
.
عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ
.
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻋﺪﺍﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺀ
ﺿﺒﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻭﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻟﺘﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ
ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺗﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻭﺗﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒﻲ ﺻﻮﻻ ﻳﺮﺣﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﻼﺣﻤﺮ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يواجه الآرسنال في صراع مثير الليلة بالقلعة الحمراء



يشهد  ملعب إستاد المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم المواجهة المثيرة التي تجمع  المريخ صاحب المركز الثاني مع أهلي شندي صاحب المركز الثالث ضمن الجولة 34  لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في مباراة يتوقع أن تكون على سطح صفيح ساخن خاصة في  ظل دوافع النادي الأهلي الذي يرغب في الفوز على الأحمر الليلة ومزاحمته  على الصدارة حيث يدخل المريخ المباراة برصيد 74 نقطة في المركز الثاني فيما  يحتل الأهلي المركز الثالث برصيد 70 نقطة وسيكون الأهلي بحاجة للفوز على  المريخ اليوم وعلى الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة الأخيرة في انتظار تعثر المريخ  أمام الهلال في نهائي الممتاز من أجل الانقضاض على المركز الثاني، وقد  استعد الفريقان جيداً لمباراة اليوم خاصة بعد أن استفادا من تأجيلها لأكثر  من مرة بسبب رفض المريخ آدائها في المرة الأولى بعد أن تمسك بحسم قضيته ضد  اللاعب شرف شيبوب قبل أداء المباراة ومن ثم تأجلت المباراة مرة أخرى من  الأحد لليوم الأربعاء بسبب قرار السلطات بتعليق النشاط الرياضي لثلاثة أيام  بسبب الحوار الوطني، ويترقب المتابعون مباراة اليوم بفارق الصبر من أجل  التأكد من قدرة الآرسنال في مزاحمة المريخ على المركز الثاني حال نجح في  تحقيق الفوز عليه في مباراة اليوم أم أن الأحمر بخبراته الكبيرة سيحسم  المباراة لمصلحته وبالتالي تأمين المركز الثاني المؤهل للمشاركة في دوري  الأبطال العام المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراع الوصافة يشتعل بين المريخ والأهلي شندي   في مواجهة ملتهبة مساء اليوم  




كتب : محمد عيسى ساتي 


من المتوقع أن تكون المباراة التي ستجمع ما بين المريخ والأهلي شندي  في  مباراتهما قبل الأخيرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز مساء اليوم علي ملعب  الخرطوم. ملتهبةً
نسبةً لأن الفريقين يتصارعان علي المركز الثاني الذي يؤهل صاحبه للمشاركة في بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا أكبر وأغلى بطولات(الكاف).
ويدخل المريخ اللقاء وفي رصيده 74 نقطة في المركز الثاني بينما بجلس أهلي  شندي في المركز الرابع بسبعين نقطة 'ويحتاج المريخ الى نقطةٍ واحدة من  مباراة اليوم ليضمن بها الوصافة بغض النظر عن مباراته مع الهلال أو مباراة  أهلي شندي مع الخرطوم الوطني بينما يأمل فريق أهلي شندي إلى تحقيق الفوز  علي الأهلي شندي ثم علي الخرطوم الوطني يوم الأحد القادم لينتظر مباراة  القمة ما بين الهلال والمريخ وينتظر تعادلهما أو خسارة المريخ ليضمن  بالتالي إحتلاله للمركز. للثاني لأول مرة في تاريخه وبالتالي المشاركة في  بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا.
ولم يسبق للأهلي شندي الذي صعد للممتاز لأول مرة في موسم 2011 أن شارك في  بطولة دوري أبطال اإفريقيا لكنه ظل يشارك في بطولة الكونفدرالية في خمس  مشاركات علي التوالي كان أفضل إنجازاته فيها وصوله لمرحلة المجموعتين في  موسم 2012 ' بينما شارك المريخ من قبل تسعة عشر مرة في بطولة دوري أبطال  إفريقيا منها. الثمان مشاركات الأخيرة علي التوالي وكانت أفضل نتائجه وصوله  الي دوري الأربعة مرة واحدة الموسم الماضي  والي مرحلة المجموعتين مرة في  العام 2009في النظام الجديد للبطولة كما وصل الي مرحلة ربع النهائي بالنظام  القديم في العام 1975 وكان قد خرج 16 مرة  في المشاركات الأخري  إما من  المرحلة التمهيدية أو ال32 أو ال16 'ويملك المريخ خبرةً كبيرة في بطولة  دوري أبطال إفريقيا بالرغم من خروجه في اغلب المرات من المراحل الأولية حيث  لعب 84 مباراة منذ بداية  مشاركته الأولي في العام 1971 وهو الرقم الذي  يتفوق عليه لاعب خط وسطه عمر بخيت الذي لعب 87 مباراة في بطولة دوري أبطال  إفريقيا كأكثر لاعب سوداني يلعب في البطولة في ثلاثة عشر مشاركة منها79  مباراة لعبها مع الهلال.
والتقي المريخ مع الأهلي شندي في إحدى عشرة مباراة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز  كان النصيب الأكبر من الإنتصارات للمريخ الذي فاز في سبع مباريات والأهلي  في ثلاث في أعوام 2012 و2013 و2015 بينما انتهت مباراة واحدة في 2014  بالتعادل.
ومنذ الموسم الماضي تتسبب مباراة المريخ مع أهلي شندي في الدورة الثانية  مشاكل تكون مهددة لنسف الدوري بأكمله حيث تم تأجيل مباراتهما في الموسم  الماضي خمس مرات وعندما لعبت وانتصر المريخ لتأتي بعدها مباشرة قرار لجنة  الإستئنافات حيث منحت  المريخ نقطتين من هلال كادوقلي وطالبت بإعادة   مباراتيه مع الأمل عطبرة الذي كان قدخسر في احداها ليتسبب ذلك في انسحاب  الهلال والأمل عطبرة بالإضافة للميرغني كسلا الذي كان قد هبط من الممتاز  قبل قرارات لجنة. الإستئنافات.
وتم تأجيل مباراة اليوم لخمس مرات كذلك لأسباب مختلفة كان آخرها الحوار  الوطني وكان المريخ قد أكد من خلال بيان سابق له بأنه لن يلعب أي مباراة ما  لم ينتهِ جميع مراحل التقاضي ضد لاعب الهلال شيبوب والذي كان يلعب للمريخ  الموسم الماضي والذي شارك في مباراة القمة في الدورة الأولي والتي انتهت  بفوز الهلال.وطعن في قانونية مشاركته نادي المريخ
وقدم الأهلي شندي في الموسم الحالي مستويات قوية في البطولة تحت قيادة  المدرب البرازيلي ريكاردو الذي درب من قبل الهلال ثم المريخ ووصل الي 70  نقطة كرقم قياسي للأهلي طوال مشاركاته الخمس الماضية 'ومن المتوقع أن تحظى  مباراة اليوم بإهتمام جماهيري كبير خاصةً وأنهما يتنافسان علي مركز الوصافة  وهو المركز بجانب الثالث والرابع الذي لم يحسم حتى الآن بعد أن حسم الهلال  اللقب لصالحه قبل جولتين من النهاية وبالأمس لحق الأمير الخرطوم وهلال  الفاشر بالنسور ليهبطوا جميعهم من الممتاز بينما سيلعب فريق الأهلي الخرطوم  (سنترليق)  البقاء أو الهبوط.
وفي إمكان مدرب المريخ المؤقت فاروق جبرة الإستعانة بخدمات نجمي الفريق علي  جعفر وأمير كمال الذين اكملا فترة عقوبتهما المفروضة عليهما من قبل  (الكاف) إلا أن المتابعين لا يتوقعون مشاركتهما بسبب توقفهما الطويل من  اللعب والذي استمر لثلاثة أشهر كاملة ' بينما سيدخل الأهلي شندي اللقاء  بقيادة مهاجمه النيجيري كليتشي هداف البطولة برقمٍ قياسي بلغ (38) هدفاً .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يبحث عن تأمين مركزه والاهلي لكتابة التاريخ   
الاحمر يعتمد على عجب والمدينة والنمور على الاسلحة الهجومية ….



 




 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


تترقب القاعدة الكروية المواجهة الملتهبة التي تجمع بين المريخ الباحث عن  تامين مركزه الثاني وانتظار ما تسفر عنه شكواه في اللاعب شرف شيبوب طمعا في  المحافظة على لقب الموسم السابق والاهلي شندي الذي يسعى لكتابة التاريخ في  لقاء اليوم ليكون اول ناد يحصل على المركز الثاني بخلاف ناديي القمة طوال  تاريخ المنافسة الاولى في السودان .
جاهزية المريخ 
يسعى المريخ من خلال لقاء اليوم لانهاء الصراع على المركز الثاني مع الاهلي  شندي الطامع في الحصول على الوصافة لاول مرة في تاريخه ويكفي الاحمر  الحصول على نقطة فقط – مع مراعاة ان ان احلام المريخ في الظفر باللقب حال  كسب شكواه ضد الهلال تحتم عليه الفوز في اللقائين امام الاهلي والهلال ما  يعني ضرورة سعيه للفوز في المباراة .
واقع الحال يجبر المريخ على اللعب بتوازن بحسب افادة المدرب نصر الدين  الصديق ( جكسا ) في حديثه يوم امس حيث قال : الاحمر سيلعب بتوازن ليخرج  بأقل الفرص الايجابية وهي التعادل ليضمن مشاركتة في دوري ابطال افريقيا  وبحسب المباريات التي خاضها الفريق في الفترة الماضية فقد احسن الاستعداد  للقاء وتمثلت اهم المكاسب التي جناها بعودة لاعبيه المصابين بالاضافة لعودة  جمال سالم وبكري المدينة ما يسهم في مضاعفة الجاهزية النفسية للفرقة  الحمراء فاستعادة اللاعبين المتوقفين ( امير كمال وعلي جعفر ) وتجهيز  الغائيبين لفترة طويلة ( بكري المدينة وجمال سالم وعبده جابر ) سيعين  الجهاز الفني على الاستعانة بخدمات من يراه سيفتح المزيد من الخيارات  الجيدة امام فاروق جبرة رغم استبعاد مشاركة ثنائي الدفاع علي وامير نظرا  لابتعادهما عن حساسية المباريات لاشهر عدة لكن تحديد جاهزيتهما يتوقف على  الرؤية الفنية ، ويضيف نصر الدين : لقد احسن الجهاز الفني عمله بتجهيز  اللاعبين من خلال التدريبات والمباريات برغم الصراع الاداري حول قيام  المباراة من عدمه .
اما ابرز الكروت الرابحة التي يمكن ان يستعين بها الجهاز الفني فتتمثل في  رمضان عجب وبكري المدينة بالاعتماد على تحركاتهما مستفيدا من المساحات التي  يمكن ان تحدث في المناطق الخلفية للاهلي الباحث عن الفوز والعمل على بناء  استراتيجيتة على الهجوم من الخلف ما يساعد لاعبي الاحمر في الاستفادة من  المساحات سواء بالتهديف المباشر او خلق فرص من لاعبي الوسط مثل اوكرا او  مصعب او كوفي مع الوضع في الاعتبار سعي الاهلي لقفل مفاتيح اللعب في المريخ  .
الاهلي الطموح 
يعد الاهلي شندي بحسب المدرب نصر الدين اكثر جاهزية من المريخ من الناحية  النفسية كما ان اهتمامه بالمباراة يعود لرغبته في احراز المركز الثاني لاول  مرة في تاريخه كما ان الفوز على المريخ يعد مؤشراً لتحقيق هذا الانجاز  الفريد  على امل خسارة المريخ من الهلال في الديربي .
ويضيف – التصريحات التي ادلى بها الجهاز الفني والاداري بضرورة الفوز تعد  ايجابية لتحفيز اللاعبين لكنها تضع اللاعبين تحت ضغط نفسي كبير ، ويحمد  لادارة الاهلي ان حالة الاستقرار التي يعيشها على الصعيد الاداري افلحت في  ابعاد الفريق عن التاثيرات السالبة بتأجيل اللعب او قيام مباراة المريخ من  عدمها .
ويرى جكسا ان اهلي شندي سيعتمد في استراتيجيته على الاستفادة من فاعلية خط  وسطه المميز سواء في الشق الدفاعي او الهجومي مساندة للاتعبي الخط الخلفي  ودعما للمهاجمين واضاف ان الثنائي كلتشي اوسونو وعماري سيكونان من العناصر  المميزة التي يمكن ان تحدث الفارق للنمور .
وفي ختام تحليله حث المدرب نصر الدين لاعبي المريخ والاهلي الابتعاد عن  الاحتكاكات التي يمكن ان تؤثر على مردودهم في المباراة وطالب الاجهزة  الفنية بابعاد العناصر عما حدث من تراشق لاجل تقديم مباراة جيدة تليق  بمكانة الفريقين في المنافسة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجلس المريخ يتوقع الرد على طلب الفحص اليوم

يتوقع  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن ترد لجنة الاستئنافات العليا على طلب الفحص  الذي قدمه لها المجلس أمس الثلاثاء بخصوص قرار اللجنة الأخير الرافض  لاستئناف نادي المريخ ضد قرارات اللجنة المنظمة التي اعتمدت انتقال اللاعب  شرف شيبوب للهلال، وكان الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد رئيس النادي قال  إنهم تقدموا بمستندات خطيرة ستحول مسار القضية وستجبر اللجنة على اتخاذ  القرار الصحيح في اجتماعها الذي ينتظر أن تعقده اليوم الأربعاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جمال الوالي يطالب نجوم الأحمر بقهر النمور وحسم المركز الثاني 
 
 

حرص السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ على التواجد في معسكر اللاعبين  مساء أمس استعداداً للمواجهة المهمة التي تجمع الفريق مساء اليوم أمام  أهلي شندي ضمن الجولة 34 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وحرص الوالي على الحديث مع  اللاعبين وطالبهم بضرورة مضاعفة الجهد وبذل أقصى مالديهم مذكّراً إياهم  بأن المنافس فريق محترم يضم لاعبين كبار ويقوده مدرب مميز وينبغي عليهم أن  يتعاملوا معه بكل حسم وإصرار حتى يتمكن الفريق من تحقيق الفوز عليه وتأمين  المركز الثاني المؤهل للمشاركة في دوري الابطال العام المقبل وجدد الوالي  ثقته في اللاعبين وفي قدرتهم على تقديم أفضل ماعندهم مع الفريق في بقية  المباريات وإنهاء المشوار بالصعود لمنصة التتويج في بطولة كأس السودان  بنهاية العام الحالي باذن الله.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفريق طارق الطاهر: على لجنة الاستئنافات عدم التسرع في الرد على طلب الفحص 
 
 

طالب الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ في حديثه للموقع  الرسمي للنادي لجنة الاستئنافات العليا التأني في مناقشة طلب الفحص الذي  تقدم به المريخ ظهر اليوم ضد قرارات اللجنة التي رفضت استئناف المريخ ضد  عدم قانونية انتقال لاعبه شرف شيبوب للهلال وقال الفريق طارق إن اللجنة يجب  الا تتسرع في حسم طلب الفحص المقدم من مجل المريخ وذكر الفريق طارق أن  الأخطاء والأزمات التي تتكرر كل موسم هي نتيجة للوائح ونظم عمل الإتحاد  السوداني التي تسمح لقياداته بالجمع بين عضوية اللجنة المنظمة ولجنة شئون  اللاعبين غير الهواة ولجنة التسجيلات ، وهو ما يعني أن القرار في الأغلب  يأتي بنفس الحيثيات في مختلف لجان الإتحاد . كما أوضح أن الخطورة الكبري  وذبح العدالة يتم عندما يلجأ الطرف المتضرر للجنة الاستئنافات العليا … فكل  المعلومات والمستندات تأتي من نفس قيادات  هذه اللجان … ولذلك فإن قرارات الإستئناف تخرج معيبة لأنها مبنية علي  معلومات خاطئة أو مبتورة لأنها جاءت من الخصم والحكم …. وختم الفريق د.  طارق تصريحه بأن طلب إعادة النظر الذي قدمه نادي المريخ جاء في مذكرة  قانونية شاملة لكل الأخطاء التي واكبت القرار السابق … وأنه تم إعدادها  بعناية إستمرت صياغتها خمسة أيام … لأنها متعلقة بقضية كبيرة ستشكل إحدي  السوابق الهامة في تاريخ الكرة السودانية … لذلك فإنه من المتوقع أن تقوم  لجنة الاستئنافات بدراستها بعناية مع بذل الجهد لتحقيق العدالة وعدم  الإستجابة للضغوط الرامية لإستعجال البت فيها خلال ساعات … لأن ذلك إن تم  فسيقدح في إستقلالية اللجنة كلجنة عدلية محايدة لا سلطان عليها خلاف ضميرها  … مؤكدا أن نادي المريخ يراقب الوضع جيدا وعلي دراية كافية بكل ما يدور ….  وسيكون رد فعله بالقدر الذي يحفظ لهذا الكيان العظيم كافة حقوقه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخشى الغياب عن دوري الأبطال بسبب أهلي شندي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ السوداني
يخوض  فريق المريخ، صاحب المركز الثاني في الدوري السوداني برصيد 74 نقطة,  بملعبه بمدينة أم درمان، غدًا الأربعاء مباراة مصيرية أمام ضيفه ومطارده  المباشر أهلي شندي، صاحب المركز الثالث برصيد 70 نقطة، وذلك ضمن الأسبوع 33  للبطولة.

ويخشى فريق المريخ من  فقدان المركز الثاني، المؤهل للمشاركة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا, وذلك حال  الخسارة أمام أهلي شندي، الذي يتبقى له مباراة أخرى أمام الخرطوم الوطني.

ويمنح  الفوز لأي من الفريقين، حسابات مختلفة, فالمريخ يمكنه تأمين المركز الثاني  وخطف بطاقة التمثيل بدوري الأبطال، بينما سيضيق فوز أهلي شندي الخناق على  المريخ, وقد يخطف بطاقة دوري الأبطال حال فوزه على الخرطوم الوطني, وتعادل  أو خسارة المريخ من الهلال في الديربي.

ونجح  المريخ، خلال فترة التوقف الفترة الماضية، من تجميع صفوفه بشكل جيد وعاد  إليه حارس مرماه جمال سالم، الذي شارك مع منتخب أوغندا، في تصفيات مونديال  2018.

أما الأهلي شندي صاحب أفضل مسيرة في  الدور الثاني للبطولة، توجها بأكثر من 13 فوزا متتاليا, فإنه أمام فرصة  تاريخية للمشاركة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا، حال فوزه أمام المريخ والخرطوم  الوطني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مباراة القوة والاثارة : المريخ يستضيف أهلي شندي لحسم بطاقة الأبطال


ديربي سبورت : امدرمان

يستضيف المريخ في تمام الساعة الثامنة من مساء اليوم بملعبه فريق الأهلي  شندي ضمن مباريات دوري سوداني الممتاز ، تعتبر مباراة اليوم من أهم وأقوى  مباريات الدوري وذلك من واقع حسمها للمركز الثاني وبطاقة المشاركة في دوري  الأبطال الافريقي ، يدخل المريخ 74 نقطة مباراة اليوم بفرصتي الفوز أو  التعادل لفض الاشتباك مع الأهلي 70 نقطة ومرافقة الهلال في دوري الأبطال .
وتأجل  لقاء اليوم بسبب قضية المريخ مع الاتحاد مرة  وبسبب الحوار الوطني مرة وما  زال موقف المريخ النهائي ينتظر اجتماع مجلسه اليوم لكن الراجح هو أداءه  للمباراة، إستعدت الفرقة الحمراء جيدا للقاء اليوم حيث واصلت تمارينها  كالمعتاد وخاضت تجربتين إعداديتين أمام كل من الأحرار وكسبها بخماسية وأمام  شباب النادي وكسبها بسباعية ليدخل بعدها معسكرا مغلقا استعدادا لمواجهة  اليوم.
أما أهلي شندي فهو الآخر حضر فريقه بصورة جادة لمباراة اليوم وأكد جهازه  الفني  جاهزيته التامة لهذه المباراة وهو ما سار عليه رئيس النادي الذي  أكد فوزهم على المريخ من أجل التمثيل في الأبطال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يترقب رد الإستئنافات اليوم


ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
يترقب مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ رد لجنة الاستئنافات العليا على طلب الفحص  الذي قدمه لها المجلس أمس الثلاثاء بخصوص رفض اللجنة لاستئناف النادي ضد  قرارات اللجنة المنظمة التي اعتمدت انتقال اللاعب شيبوب لنادي الهلال، وكان  الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد الرئيس ورئيس اللجنة القانونية قال إنهم  تقدموا بمستندات خطيرة وجديدة ستحول مسار القضية تماماً وستجبر اللجنة على  إتخاذ القرار العادل في اجتماعها الذي يتوقع إنعقاده اليوم الأربعاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حمد كمال: مباراة المريخ صعبة للغاية لكننا نطمح في المركز الثاني 
 
 

أقر الكابتن حمد كمال المدرب العام لأهلي شندي بصعوبة المواجهة التي  تنتظر فريقه أمام المريخ الليلة بامدرمان ضمن الجولة 34 لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز مبيناً أن المباراة صعبة للغاية لأنها تأتي أمام فريق كبير ومحترم  ويخوض المباراة على أرضه وأمام أنصاره ولا يرغب في التفريط في نقاط  المباراة حتى يؤمّن المركز الثاني الذي يحتله حالياً، لكن حمد كمال عاد  وقال إن الأهلي ايضاً فريق كبير ومحترم ويخوض المباراة بقوة من أجل الفوز  وحصد النقاط الثلاث حتى يواصل بحثه عن المركز الثاني الذي يؤهله للمشاركة  في دوري الأبطال العام المقبل، وذكر حمد كمال أن الأهلي يعرف كل صغيرة  وكبيرة في المريخ ويستطيع أن يتعامل مع المباراة بالطريقة التي تؤهله  لتحقيق الانتصار والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من مباراة اليوم والمحافظة على  آمال الفريق قائمة في الحصول على المركز الثاني المؤهل لدوري الأبطال  بنهاية العام الحالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هبوط الأمير وهلال الفاشر من الدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

أسفرت  مباريات الحسم التي جرت اليوم الثلاثاء، لتحديد الهابط من الدرجة الممتازة  السوداني لكرة القدم، عن هبوط كل من الأمير البحراوي والهلال الفاشر،  بينما سيخوض الأهلي الخرطوم الملحق.

ففي مدينة الفاشر، انتهت  المباراة بين الهلال والأمير البحراوي بالتعادل 2-2، وأحرز للهلال كل من  مصعب العلمين في الدقيقة 15 والطاهر حماد في الدقيقة 78، وللأمير، صلاح عبد  الرحمن الهدفين من ركلتي جزاء في الدقيقتين 26 و45.

ورفع الأمير  رصيده إلى 30 نقطة، والهلال إلى 29 نقطة، ولم يكن عدد النقاط كافيا  للفريقين لتدارك الهبوط بسبب نتيجة مباراة النيل شندي التي كسبها أمام  مضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم 2-0.

وبخسارته من النيل يخوض فريق الأهلي  الخرطوم مباراتي الملحق مع رابع بطولة الدوري العام، وذلك بسبب المواجهات  المباشرة بين الأهلي والنيل، ففي الدور الأول فاز الأهلي الخرطوم 1-0،  بينما فاز النيل اليوم في الدور الثاني 2-0، ليتفوق على الأهلي الخرطوم  بفارق هدف.

وبمدينة عطبرة شمال السودان حقق المريخ كوستي أهم فوز له  وذلك على حساب مضيفه الأهلي عطبرة، وأحرز الهدف لاعب المريخ سامر في  الدقيقة 32، ورفع كوستي رصيده إلى 35 نقطة محتلا المركز 12، بينما تجمد  رصيد عطبرة في 34 نقطة في المركز 13.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراع من نار بكل من نيالا والجبل والدمازين من أجل التأهل للممتاز

ديربي سبورت

تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم ثلاثة لقاءات قوية لحساب الجولة رقم ( 6 ) من المرحلة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للممتاز بكل من جبل أولياء ونيالا والدمازين .
بإستاد جبل أولياء ينازل حي العرب بورتسودان السكرتا المتصدر برصيد ( 9 ) نقاط مضيفه تريعة البجا جبل أولياء ( 4 ) نقاط ويسعى السوكرتا للفوز وإعلان تأهله رسمياً للدوري الممتاز ، من الجهة الثانية يتطلع تريعة البجا لتحقيق الفوز على الضيوف من أجل المحافظة على آماله في الصعود للممتاز .
وبإستاد الدمازين يلتقي ممثل المدينة الدفاع بدون رصيد ضيفه فريق الشرطة القضارف ( 9 ) نقاط ويكفي الأخير الفوز للتحليق بالدوري الممتاز .
أما على ملعب إستاد نيالا يتأهب ممثل المدينة حي الوادي ( 5 ) نقاط لتعزيز حظوظه في الترقي للدرجة الممتازة عندمايستقبل ضيفه النهضة ربك ( 7 ) نقاط وفوز النهضة يقربه من الصعود .
الجدير بالذكر أن اتحاد مدني سيخلد للراحة في هذه الجولة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
 ربط القضية بالتخلف

× ربط مجلس المريخ مواصلة فريق الكرة فيما تبقى من مباريات في الموسم بالبت في قضيته لدى اتحاد الكرة ولجنة الاستئنافات.
× هذا الربط رفضه بعض المحسوبين على النادي الأحمر، وكل الداعمين للنادي الأزرق من إعلام واتحاد و حكام ومنظمات و و و.
×يرى  البعض أن ليس للمريخ قضية في الأصل، والبعض يعلم أن هناك قضية وقضية  مكتملة الجوانب ولكنهم لا يريدون أن يطرقها النادي في هذا التوقيت.
×  وآخرون يؤكدون أن للمريخ قضية ولكنهم يطلبون منه عدم ربطها بأداء الفريق  لمبارياته، ويرون أن تواصل اللجنة القانونية عملها عبر كل مراحل التقاضي  بعيدا عن الفريق.
×الرأي عندي أن كل هولاء يريدون أن يهدروا حق المريخ وبس.
× هل نحن تحت ادارة اتحاد نعرف القانون حتى تحترمه أو تهتدي بهداه؟
×فليعلم كل متطاول ناطق بالباطل، أنه من حق المريخ أن يربط قضيته بالسلوك الذي يراه أقرب الطرق لنيل الحق المنهوب في وضح النهار.
× ونكرر مليون مرة أن المريخ لم يقل أنه سينسحب ولكن قال أنه لن يؤدي ما تبقى من استحقاق إذا لم يبت له في استئنافه.
× وهناك فرق شاسع بين الانسحاب والتخلف، ولكن أهل البغي والعدوان يريدون أن يجرموا المريخ ليس إلا.
×وخير  للمريخ ألف مرة أن يتخلف عن المباريات وتتم معاقبته ومنعه من المشاركات  داخليا وخارجيا، وهو يطالب بحقوقه عبر الطرق القانونية، من أن يخنع ويخضع  لعصابة معتصم جعفر والكاردينال وهم يعبثون بحقوقه، ويستفزون أهله وعشاقه  ويسطون على لاعبيه المحصنين في كشوفاته الناهلين من منبعه وفيض خيراته.
×ماذا حقق السودان على مستوى الأندية والمنتخبات، في عهد هذا الاتحاد القبيح، حتى يتأسف أو يخشى المريخ على عدم المشاركات الخارجة؟
×استمعت مساء أمس الأول لحديث خالد سيد أحمد عبر إحدى القنوات، فبكيت على هوان المريخ على الناس.
×  خالد الذي يدعي خوفه على المريخ وحقوقه يؤكد بعظمة لسانه أن للمريخ قضية  بشك أو بآخر ولكنه يرفض اللجنة التي تدير النادي ويهدد بطردها يوم الثاني  من الشهر القادم، أمثل هولاء هم مؤتمنون على كيان أذكى من فكرهم وأشهق من  تطاولهم؟
× صحيح المعارضة أمر مشروع ومطلوب بشدة عندما تتصف بالصدق والجدية، ولكن أن تكون معولا للهدم وبوقا للقتل، فلا خير فيها أبدا أبدا.
× فمثل ما تطالب المعارضة الإدارة بتجويد عملها، فهي كذلك مطلوب منها التجويد، بالإضافة للبعد عن الوقوع في كنف أعداء وخصوم المريخ.
×  بعض أعضاء التجمع الذين يريدون ان يصطادوا من ضوضاء خصوم النادي، نقول لهم  بالفم المليان جماهير النادي قنعانه منكم تب، حتى وإن كان لها مآخذ على  لجنة التسيير، فصموا أفواهكم يرحمكم الله.
× ما قامت به لجنة التسيير في  هذا الشأن حقق مبتغاه، وهز عرش معتصم جعفر المنهار أصلا وجعل قومه يرتجفون  ويهرعون سراعا نحو قاعات الفصل قبل أن يقدم لهم طلب الفحص.
×إذا أًصدرت اللجنة قرارها في طلب الفحص اليوم فإن المريخ سيؤدي مباراته مساءا أمام الأهلي شندي بكل تأكيد.
×  نحن نقف والله بشدة مع مع هذه القضية ونساند من يقومون بمتابعتها حتى ترد  الحقوق، لا يهمنا في هذا عير حق النادي السليب بأيد العابثين.
×قال معتصم جعفر لمن حوله، على ناس المريخ أن يدقوا رأسهم بالحيطة، ونحن نسأله أي حيطة هذه التي تصمد أمام رأس المريخ؟
× حيطتك دي هدتها كسكتة كردنة الهزيلة، فكيف حالها مع رأس الرجل الصالح ده.
الذهبية الأخيرة
×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، المريخ في أيد أمينة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
 ياهو ده المريخ 2

* الإخوة الأكارم أعضاء لجنة التعبئة المريخية بالداخل والخارج…
* السادة أعضاء التعبئة بالقروب وخارج القروب..
* نحييكم تحية الإسلام الخالدة، ألا وهي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته..
* تعلمون أيها الإخوة الأكارم أن اليوم الأربعاء موعد نزال الزعيم مع الاهلي شندي بإستاد المريخ..
* وتعلمون أنه نزال مهم جداً بالنسبة له..
* والكل ينظر إليه نظرة دقيقة باعتبار أنه نزال مصيري..
* وكما تعلمون أيضاً ، فإن الخصم لن يأتي إلى النزال إلا لتحقيق النصر، ونحن اهل له بإذن الله.. وسوف ندحره في الميدان..
* ولكن قبل ذلك، هنالك سؤال يجب أن نسأله لأنفسنا.. هل نحن مستعدون لهذا النزال الاستعداد الأمثل؟؟
* الإجابة بالتأكيد لا ، لأننا كنا في مرحلة عصيبة تمثلت في الظلم الذي أصابنا من وراء تداعيات قضية شيبوب المعطوب.. ولكن بإذن الله ننتصر بعزيمة لاعبينا وغيرتهم على الشعار.. وبقوة وقفتنا نحن كجماهير خلفهم..
* كانت آراؤنا في الفترة الماضية ، وافكارنا مع الإدارة… واتفقنا على أنها إذا رأت الانسحاب نساندها.. وإذا أرادت اللعب نساندها، ونعلن الاستعداد لبقية المباريات.
* والآن كما تعلمون فقد تأكد أن المباراه قائمة في موعدها اليوم، والإدارة وافقت على أدائها، على أن يتم تصعيد القضية إلى أعلى مراحل التقاضي.. لذلك وجب علينا أيها الإخوة الأكارم أن نعد العدة للقيام بالمساندة اللازمة من المدرجات.. علماً بأن هنالك مدرجاً للتعبئة خلف اللافتات التي تحمل اسمها.. وعشت يا مريخ موفور القيم.. عالي الهمة خفاق العلم..
* المقال أعلاه منقول من قروب لجنة التعبئة المريخية.. وهنالك المئات من المقالات المشابهة في المئات من القروبات تستنفر أعضاءها، وتحضهم على احتلال أماكنهم في القلعة الحمراء اليوم لمساندة الفرسان الحمر، وتجديد الثقة فيهم… وياهو ده المريخ وجمهور المريخ.
آخر السطور
* تصريحات فوزي المرضي هذه الأيام، بتذكرني كورتو لمن كان بلعب..
* خذوها مني معلومة مؤكدة؛ حتى إذا لم يصب قرار لجنة الاستئنافات أمس في مصلحتنا، أو إذا لم يصدر قرار من اصلو، فإن المريخ سيؤدي مباراة اليوم أمام أهلي شندي..
* الحرب على أسامه عطا المنان، حق يراد بها باطل..
* الفرصة التي تتاح لمدرب المريخ الجديد أنتوني هاي، لم تتح لأي مدرب أجنبي قبله..
* على الأقل لأنه هو الذي سيشرف على ملف الشطب والتسجيل من وإلى ، بعد أن شاهد عدداً مقدراً من مباريات الفريق، ووقف على سلبياته وايجابياته وحاجاته الفنية.. وكوّن فكرة طيبة عن جميع النجوم الأساسيين والاحتياطي..
* اجدد النصيحة لمجلس المريخ بألا يغامر بأداء مباراة القمة في إستاده..
* مباراة اليوم لا مانع من أن يؤديها فيه ، أما مباراة الهلال فلا وألف لا.. وإذا عُرف السبب بطل العجب..
* اليوم الأعمى لازم يشيل المكسر إخوتي الصفوة، وتزحفوا كلكم صوب القلعة الحمراء..
* اتمنى الا تكون الشائعة التي انطلقت أمس بأن لجنة الاستئنافات لن تجتمع (أمس) ولن تصدر قرارا حول طلب المراجعة الذي تقدم به مجلس المريخ، صحيحة..
* لو بقت صحيحة مجلس المريخ ح يخش في حتة ضيقة، وقد ينقسم أعضاؤه ما بين من يطلبون أداء المباراة ، ومن يرفضون أداءها..
* وكفى..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
 الادارة تواصل في التقاضي
واللاعبين والجمهور عليهم بهزيمة اي نادي

الادارة تحتكم لصوت العقل وتلعب مباراة اهلي شندي
هذا ماطالبنا به في كل تغريدتنا السابقة
نصعد قضيتنا اداريا وقانونيا ونلعب مباريتنا محليا
نلعب لاننا نثق في المريخ
نلعب لان الكورة في الميدان
نلعب عشان اشتقنا لمريخ السودان
نلعب لان الادارة ستواصل القتال في القضاء،،،
يحمد للقطاع الرياضي ابعاد اللاعبين عن هذه الاجواء
المريخ كبير يارجال
المريخ فريق بطولات
مباراة غدا ستكون مباراة اثبات الاحقية في ارتداء الشعار
متاكد تماما ان اللاعبين غدا سيقدمون افضل مالديهم حتى يبقون في الكشوفات ،،،،
قضيتنا لن تموت باداء المباراة
والهدف من التقاضي ليس الثلاث نقاط وانما اعطاء درس لمن تجاوز القوانين واستحل (الهمبتة ) في وضح النهار
قطار المريخ مواصل في التقاضي الي ابعد مكان ،،،،
الادارة تواصل الاستئناف
واللاعبين والقطاع الحماهيري مسؤلين من النقاط ،،،
لكل من ينتقد الادارة علي قرار اداء المباراة هل انت اديت واجبك في الحضور للمدرجات !!!
هل ابعدتم من يسعون لهدم الكيان ،،،
متفرغين للنيل من المريخ ويدعون هم ابناء المريخ !!!!
لماذا لاننتقد انفسنا ونحن نشاهد هذا الموسم المدرجات خاليه تماما
احضر غدا وساند واعمل العليك
والادارة لن تتخلى عن حق ناديك ،،،،
لكن النقد من غير اسباب ومسببات لن يحل القضية او يعطينا حقوقنا،،،
الذي يقول نوري الاتحاد العين الحمراء
ابشرك ان هذا الاتحاد راحل في العام القادم !!
لكن اي نقاط تخصم مننا ستفقدنا التمثيل العام القادم
هل تخيلت البطولة الافريقية من غير المريخ الموسم القادم
قبل ان تتعامل بعواطفك وتنظر تحت قدميك انظر ماهو المترتب علي الانسحاب
قبل ان تلوم هذه الادارة اسأل من الذي قدم شيبوب للهلال وسلمه تسليم اهالي (تسليم مكاتب)
اسأل من الذي يسعي للانسحاب حتى ينتقم من المريخ بالعقوبات !!!!
صوت العقل يقول
الادارة تواصل جميع مراحل التقاضي
ونحن واللاعبين مافاضين في اي نادي ،،،،
نطالب بحقنا
ونوري السودان حجمنا
ونلعب بكل فننا
حضورك انا وانت وهو سلاحنا لمباراة اليوم ،،،،،
ثقتنا في نادينا ودعمة ستكون هي سلاحنا لتجاوز المبارتين
تاكدوا تمام المريخ اليوم سيقدم اجمل مبارياتة باذن الله
—————————-
علي الجمهور واللاعبين اقتباس روح لاعبي وجماهير السعودية ليلة امس
لو حضورنا بجمال المدرج السعودي حيكون الفريق مختلف
ولو لاعبي المريخ تناولو روح لاعبي المنتخب السعودي ستتحقق نفس النتيجة الامس
لكن لو دخلنا الملعب بانهزامية وروح الامارات في اخر المباراة سيصعب علينا اللقاء،،،،
لانطالب بحضور ظ¦ظ  الف مشجع
لكن نطالب بتشجيع وحماس هذا العدد
لو الجامهير  تاخد المباريات تحدي في الحضور والتشجيع كان وضعنا الان مختلف
عدم وحدتنا
وكثرة مطالبنا
وانشقاق صفنا
وتنظيرنا
وفتح الطريق للمدسوسين
اوصل المريخ لمرحلة الترنح
لو تركنا كل الصفات السيئة دي والتفينا حول مريخنا وحاولنا نقدم ماعلينا
سيكون لنا شأن ….
كرة القدم مبنية علي الجماليات والروح والعطاء
واغلبها غير متوفرة حاليا فينا كجماهير
لذلك ابتعد نادينا عن الاداء
فلنترك  التنظير والمطالبات والانشقاق ونلتف في اخر مباريتين وندعم الكيان
وبمناسبة الدعم اخونا حسام بلة متبرع بخمسين تزكرة للمباراة
ياريت نشوف تفاعل من كم شخص اخر
او ياريت المجلس يفتح المدرجات للجماهير في اخر مبارتين للحضور والدعم مجانا
المريخ يحتاج للحضور والحماس حتي تستقر مركب المريخ في نهر البطولات
مباريتين يامجلسنا اعتبروها عربون محبة لعودة الجماهير
اعلونها مجانا حتى لو الشعبي
حضور الجماهير يعني حضور الثقة وحضور الحماس وحضور العطاء في الميدان ،،،،،
—————————–
اخر القول
مريخنا في الميدان
وادارتنا تواصل قضيتنا وتضرب في المليان،،،،
وعلي الاخوة المنتظرين انسحاب المريخ
الانسحاب مستنقع لايشبه المريخ وصفة لاتعرف طريقها الينا
المريخ كبير لن يمارس الانسحاب كالعرضة شمال
من يهرب امامنا  ثلاثة مواسم متتالية يرغب في من يرافقة في هذه الصفة القبيحة صفة الانسحابات
نحن شعارنا الميدان ياحميدان
واسلوب الاعلام الازرق سنرد عليه بعد ايام لان الاسلوب الرخيص محتاج ليه تنازل عن بعض الصفات ،،،،
والايام القادمة كفيله باسكاتكم تماماً
—————————-
اخر وصايانا المدرجات ياجماهيرنا
ونقول قبلها وداعاً
( هلال الفاشر  ، الأمير البحراوي  ، النسور الامدرمانى)
الخلاصة الخرطوم تفقد فريقين من الممتاز ،،،،
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه ارائي واراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
ليس بالضرورة ان تقتنع بكل مايكتب
ولا اطلب منك الاتفاق علي حروف التغريدة
اسطر التغريدة ونسة وحكاوي بصوت مسموع تنقل نبضي ونبض المدرجات عشان نشوف مريخ جميل وملك بطولات
ولنا لقاء في تغريدة اخرى باذن الله
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
 عندما يخطئ هلالاب الاتحاد

    الاعتراف الذي أطلقه عبد العزيز شروني مساعد سكرتير الاتحاد الأزرق ومقرر لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة بأن الاتحاد أخطأ يشبه اعتراف صلاح أحمد صالح عندما أقرّ بأنه أخطأ ولم يحتسب ركلة جزاء للمريخ.
    هكذا هم أصحاب الخطأ الذين يظلمون كل أندية السودان ويستفيد منهم المدفور فقط،، فخطأ صلاح استفاد منه نادي الأصفار بتغاضيه عن ركلة جزاء صحيحة فتمت مكافأته حتى أصبح سكرتيراً للجنة الحكام المركزية.
    خطأ ناس مولانا شروني استفاد منه المدعوم وكسب نقاطاً لا يستحقها فتمت مكافأة الاتحاد الأزرق ومازال يجثم على الصدور بأخطائه وفساده الذي تحدث عنه كردنة وآلته الإعلامية وعثراته التى لا تنتهي.
    لا يوجد مبدأ محاسبة في الاتحاد الأزرق ولا ثقافة استقالات والبعض لم يسمع بالوازع الأخلاقي.
    لم أفاجأ حين استمعت للأستاذ عبد العزيز شروني مقرر لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة وهو يتحدث عن قضية المريخ والاستئنافات والغريب أن شروني لم يسأله أحد عن صحة تسجيل شيبوب للمدفور أو الصفة التى تم تسجيله بها.
    قضية شيبوب يا شروني كما ظلّ يردد الدكتور مدثر خيري هي في أن اللاعب معاقب من قبل ناديه والاتحاد لم يلغ العقوبة ولم يؤيدها فكيف تكون مشاركة شيبوب قانونية ؟
    عقوبة شيبوب سارية المفعول ولم يتم إلغاؤها لغاية اللحظة وفي حالة إشراكه في أي مباراة تصبح مشاركته غير قانونية لذلك لم يجرؤ أهل المدفور ان يشركوه في أى مباراة وادعوا إصابته.
    اعتراف مولانا شروني الآن بالخطأ كان يستوجب استقالة من تسبب في الخطأ ومعه الديناصورات القابعة في ردهات الاتحاد لحظة اكتشافهم للخطأ ولكن لأن الاتحاد فاسد لن يستقيل أحد إذا أخطأ بل تتم مكافأته إذا أخطأ واستفاد الهلال من هذا العبث.
    أخطأ صلاح فاستفاد المدعوم وأخطأ الاتحاد فاستفاد أيضاً المدفور.
    كتب الزميل العزيز والصديق أبوعاقلة اماسا رداً وافياً دفاعاً عن معتز (المريخابي) ولكن انتقاد أستاذنا أبوشيبة وأغلب من يتحدث عن معتز يتحدث وينتقده لممارسات وأخطاء يقع فيها عندما تلعب كل أندية الممتاز أمام المدعوم.
    استفاد المدعوم من معتز في التنشيطية وكسب مباراة أمام الخرطوم الوطنى بغير وجه حق بفضل معتز.
    انتقاد معتز وغيره من الحكام الذين يقدمون الدعم للمدفور هو من باب لماذا أخطاء هؤلاء الحكام يستفيد منها الهلال فقط دون أندية الممتاز؟ ولماذا لايخطئ معتز في مباريات الهلال ونرى خسارة المدفور بسبب معتز أو غيره؟
    حكام صلاح يا صديقنا أماسا عندما يخطئون تتضرر كل أندية الممتاز عدا نادًٍ واحد فقط لذلك يظل الحديث مستمراً حتى تستيقظ ضمائر البعض ويراعوا الله ويتقوه ويعطوا كل ذي حق حقه.
    لا يطلب أحد من معتز أو غيره من الحكام إلا أن يعدلوا والعدل هو المطلب وبأن يحتسبوا ركلات الجزاء الصحيحة على المدعوم ويطردوا اللاعب الذي يستحق الطرد حتى لا تلاحقهم الأقلام.
    اذا حكم معتز بالعدل في مباراة التنشيطية وأعطى المريخ حقه ومنح الخرطوم الوطنى حقه كاملاً في المباراة التى تغاضى فيها عن ركلة جزاء وحرم فيها الخرطوم الوطني من فوز مستحق هل كان سينتقده أحد؟
    النقد لحكام صلاح ليس في الخطأ الذي قد يرتكبه أى إنسان لأننا بشر ولكن المثير للدهشة والغريب هو إن أخطاء حكام صلاح تتضرر منها كل الأندية إلا المدعوم.
    ناس معتز وكورال صلاح صالح لايخطئون في مباريات الهلال يا صديقنا أماسا وإذا أخطأوا فإن الخطأ يكون لصالح المدعوم ويستفيد من هذا الخطأ وتتضرر كل الفرق التى يواجه المدفور.
    اعترف عبد العزيز شروني بخطأ الاتحاد في الموسم المنصرم وتبع هذا الخطأ استفادة المدفور من ذلك فهل تقدم المخطئ باستقالته.
    الخطأ عندما يستفيد منه المدفور عند قادة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يعني التقدم للأمام والتربع على عرش المنصب لسنوات ثم يواصل خدمته بدون وازع دينى أو أخلاقي.
    سؤال برئ : من هو الفاشل الذي استلم الملايين من أسامة عطا المنان لتأسيس صحيفة في مجمع حراء فلم تر الصحيفة النور ولم يستعيد صاحب الأموال أمواله؟


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن
 هل نسي فوزى أن المريخ هزم الهلال بصفه الثاني بخماسية

النجم التاريخى والرقم الكبير فى ساحة الملعب لاعباً وإدارياً وفنياً- فوزى الأسد- والذى استحق لقب الأسد لادائه بجدارة فى الملعب  والذى ظل طوال سنواته بعد الاعتزال رقماً كبيراً  لم نشهد له انفلاتاً غير عادى فيما يطلق من تصريحات والتى لا تتوافق مع شخصيته المميزة فى الوسط الرياضى ولكن إذا صح ما تتداولته  الصحف من تصريحات منسوبة له فى هذه الأيام  فإن الأخ فوزى بحاجة لأن يعيد ترتيب أوراقه وأن يعيد للرياضة فوزى الذى عرفناه لاعباً  وإدارياً ومشرفاً فنياً مميزاًً لم يعرف عنه الانفلات فى إطلاق
التصريحات على  كرة القدم السودانية
فلقد نسبت للكابتن فوزى العديد من التصريحات التى تحولت لمعارك إعلامية خاصة تحت أجواء التعصب والانفلات الإعلامى الذى يقود إلى معارك حمراء وزرقاء خارج الملعب أشد ضراوة من معارك الفريقين داخل الملعب فكيف لفوزى الذى عرف عبر تاريخه بالرزانة ولم يعرف عنه هذا النوع من التصريحات
ولعل الأخطرمن هذا كله أن يصدر عن فوزى تصريح  (أتمنى ألا يكون صدر عنه)
يقول فيه على المريخ ان يتقبل هزيمته فى لقاء القمة  باعتبارها أمراً مفروغاً منه وهو تصريح بالغ الخطورة لا يشبه فوزى لأنه أولاً من جهة محفز لخصمه
المريخ ولاعبيه لما فيه من استفزاز لا مبرر له وثانيًا لأن مردوده على لاعبى الهلال سيكون سلبيًا  طالما أنهم سيلاعبون خصماً ضعيفا لا يشكل أيما خطورة أو تحدياً لهم فى الملعب فيستهينوا به فهل هذا ما أغفل فوزى الانتباه له. وأغرب من هذا أن يصدر عن فوزى تصريح يخرج به عن قيمة لقاء القمة من أنه
لقاء عادى فى دورى الجدارة فيه لمن يتصدرالدورى فكيف له ان يجارى.
المفاهيم الخاطئة فى أن  الفوز على المريخ أهم من صدارة الدورى وبالتالى الهزيمة منه تقلل من أهمية الفوز بالصدارة فمثل هذا الفهم يمكن أن يلعب عليه المريخ الذى فقد الصدارة حتى  تعتبر جماهيره أن فوزه على الهلال
مكسب أكبر من الصدارة التى خسرها والمؤسف أن هذا هو المفهوم الخاطئ الذى ظل يهيمن على لقاءات القمة ويجعل منه أكثر أهمية من صدارة الدورى أو كما
يدعون أنه (دورى قائم لذاته وأكثر أهمية من الدورى  الذى يؤهل للبطولات
الخارجية).
واما الجانب الأكثر إثارة للجدل حول حديث الكابتن فوزى والذى يعلم وعايش لقاءات القمة التى لم تكن تعترف بالحسابات الفنية  وأنها لقاءت عبارة عن
معارك لا تعترف بالإعداد الفنى وحده وإنما هى معارك نفسية تتقبل كل النتائج لخصوصيتها وخروجها عن مفاهيم الملعب  ولا أدرى إن كان الكابتن فوزى نسي أو أنه لا يعلم ما شهدته لقاءات القمة عبر التاريخ .
ففى عهد رئاسة رحمة الله عليه ابوالعائلة للمريخ والذى عرف بقوة شخصيته الاداريه أنه قبل 24 ساعة من لقاء هام يجمع بين الهلال والمريخ  واجه
تكتلا لنجومه الصف الأول  ومطالبتهم للإدارة بميزات مالية مستغلين تبقى ساعات من المباراة فما كان منه إلا أن أصدر أقوى وأخطر قرار عرفته قمة الكرة السودانية يوم أصدر قراره بايقاف كل لاعبى الصف الأول عقاباً لهم على استغلال  مباراة القمة لتحقيق مطالبهم المادية و لم يتراجع عن قراره حتى بعد اعتذارهم له وواجه المريخ  الهلال يومها بالصف الثانى وفريق الاحتياطى وكانت المفاجأة ان لاعبى الصف الثانى الحقوا بالهلال بصفه الأول يومها أكبر هزيمة تعرض لها الهلال  فى ذلك الوقت والتى أحسب إن لم تخنى الذاكرة بلغت الخمسة أهداف.
فهل من درس أكبرمن هذا يا فوزى ولكم أتمنى ياكابتن  ألا تنفعل مع الإنفلات الذى أصبح ملازماً ومدمراً للكرة السودانية وأن تعود  لكابتن
فوزى الذى نعرفه وعهدناه طوال السنوات رقمًا  ورمزاًٍ فى اللفظ والملعب والمعذرة ـخى وصديقى فوزى فلولا مكانتك التى يعلمها ويقدرها الوسط الرياضى قبل الهلالى لما وجهت لك هذه الرسالة حتى لا تنساق وراء الانفلات
الذى شاب الوسط الرياضى  حتى اصبحت معاركه خارج الملعب أقوى من داخله.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
المريخ لها

يخوض المريخ مساء اليوم على ملعبه واحدة من اشرس المباريات المحلية في بطولة الدوري الممتاز حينما يستضيف فريق الاهلي شندي نمور دار جعل الفريق المحترم الذي يطلق عليه مريديه برازيل الشمال .
مباراة اليوم ضد نمور دار جعل صعبة جدا على المريخ باعتبار ان البرازيلي هيرون ريكارد يعرف المريخ و يحفظه عن ظهر قلب ويدرك تفكير لاعبيه و سبق له ان اشرف على المريخ و طبيعي ان يخطط للفوز عليهم اليوم لتأكيد جدارته انتزاع المركز الثاني
المريخ اكمل اعداده لمباراة اليوم ضد الاهلي رغم النقص في صفوفه و يتوقع ان يقدم مباراة رفيعة المستوى و يسعد انصاره داخل وخارج السودان خاصة ان المواجهة تعني التمثيل الخارجي في بطولة الابطال ففوز الاحمر يعني الكثير بالنسبة للانصار
مباراة اليوم لن تكون باي حال من الاحوال سهلة على الفريقين و نتوقع ان يجد فيها المريخ صعوبة بالغة باعتبار انه يواجه فريقا منسجما لعب افراده مع بعضهم البعض لاكثر من عامين و كل لاعب يحفظ دوره جيدا و انه يعي المطلوب منه و كيفية تحقيقه فضلا عن كونه فريق شصاب سوى النيجيري كلتشي فقط من جيل العملاقة مما يعني ان المريخ سيجد صعوبة في ايقاف خطورة والي الدين وميسي بجانب ياسر مزمل
على جبرة تقع مسئولية مباراة اليوم لانه سبق له العمل مع البرازيلي ويعرف تفكيره جيدا وان اراد الفوز لحققه ان نفذ لاعبيه الادوار الموكلة اليهم في مواجهة اليوم
عبد الصمد محمد عثمان كشف عن جاهزية اللاعبين لمباراة اليوم بغض النظر عن قرار الانسحاب
مباراة اليوم قمة حقيقية لانها تجمع بين فريقين كبيرين سبق لكليهما تحقيق الانتصار على ارض الآخر و هو ما يعني اننا سنتابع مباراة كبيرة ورفيعة المستوي
الانتصار باذن الله سيكون من نصيب المريخ لان دوافعه كبيرة و ان انصاره قبلوا التحدي وسيتدافعون من اجل دعمه ومساندته في مباراة اليوم
متفرقات
حتى امس ظلت لجنة التسيير تغيب الانصار عن معركة اليوم و لم تخرج لتوضح لها حقيقة حاجتها للانصار في مباراة اليوم
لا قدر الله لو حدث اي مكروه اليوم ستكون لجنة التسيير هي المسئولة عما يحدث
المريخ كبير ويجب ان تكون اموره واضحة جدا وان اخفاء المشاكل وعدم حلها سيؤثر على مستقبل المريخ
بالامس حضر رئيس نادى المريخ جمال الوالي والذي يعتقد البص انه سيحل كافة المشاكل
مشاكل المريخ ليس حلها في حضور الوالي او غيره فقد استعصت كثيرا لانها ارتبطت بالجانب المالي وحتى اللاعبين اصبحوا يفكرون في اموال المال و لا يلعبون للشعار
بص الوالي عطل مصالح المريخ والتمديد له سيعرض الاحمر الى المخاطر
اخيرا جدا
اللهم انصر المريخ وسدد خطاه


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق 
ضاع المريخ بفضل التعين..

*بحلول ديسمبر القادم سيكون المريخ قد مر عليه عام  واربعة أشهر في كنف التعين الإداري الذي فرضته في البداية ظروف النادي ومن  ثم إستطال أمده بفضل تدخل بعض المسؤولين البعيدين عن عوالم الرياضة  والبعدين تماماً عن واقع هذه الأندية التي ظلت منذ نشأتها تمارس أنشطتها  الإنتخابية وفق مايفرضه القانون ووفق ما يسن عليه نظام النادي الأساسي  (الدستور) لهذا من المستغرب حقاً ان تتواصل فترات التعين في نادي المريخ  خلال الفترة المقبلة والتي يجب ان تعود فيها الحياة الديمقراطية لسوح  النادي بإنتخاب مجلس إدارة ينهي العبث الدائر الأن بفضل التعين الذي أشارت  كل فتراته انه لا يقود هذا النادي لاي إستقرار بالمعني المطلوب على عكس  الإدارة المستقرة زمنياً عقب إنتخابها.

*اللجنة الحالية تم تعينها لفترة ست أشهر شارفت على الإنتهاء دون ان نلمس  منها اي حراك للإعداد لجمعية عمومية تنهي حالة التعين التي فرضها مؤخراً  بعض النافذين على النادي وهؤلاء النافذين تجاهلوا تماماً مبدأ إقامة  الجمعية التي كانت قاب قوسين أو أدنى، لكن بفضل التحركات الخفية  أجهض مسعى  إقامة الجمعية العمومية واذهبت عمداً كل الخطوات التي خطتها لجنة التسير  السابقة بقيادة المهندس أسامة ونسي أذهبت أدراج الرياح، وأعتقد ان ماتم من  سيناريوهات لتعين اللجنة الحالية على أنقاض لجنة كانت تسعى بجد لإعادة  الحياة الديمقراطية للنادي تعد سيناريوهات مخجلة لكل من سعى لإطالة أمد  التعين ولكل من أسهم في فرض هذه الوضعية المشينة والتي تخصم فقط من رصيد  النادي وتظهره على هيئة الأندية العاجزة والصغيرة والتي يرتضي أهلها بهبات  الإداريين الذين تأتي بهم الحكومة دون ان تكون تلك الحكومة المتمثلة في  وزارة الرياضة الولائية مهتمة بما تفرزه تجربة التعين وتتوغل بعيداً في هذا  العبث لتؤكد عدم إهتمامها أكثر من خلال عدم الإشارة للجسم الإداري المعين  إلى ضرورة ان يعيد الأوضاع في النادي لطبيعتها بإقامة الجمعية كبند رئيسي  عقب إنتهاء التكليف.

*كلنا يعلم ان التعين إستثناء فرضه ظرف النادي وهو ليس بمنهج حكم دائم كي  يحكم به المريخ لما يقارب العام والنصف في ظل صمت وفرجة تامة من جهات  الإختصاص التي عليها ان تعلم ان الأوضاع في المريخ أصبحت أكثر من خطيرة  بفضل ما أنتج مؤخراً وبفضل ما أنتجه سيناريو الرئيس الواحد الذي ذهب  بإرادته وإستقال أبان إنتخابه قبل عامين وها هو يعود عبر تعين مفتوح الأمد  وان حدد بست أشهر، لكن طالما لم يتضمن خطاب التعين اي بند لإقامة الجمعية  العمومية يبقى الوضع عائم ويبقى إنتهائه في علم الغيب.
وهج اخير
*المريخ بفضل تدخل بعض النافذين لإطالة أمد التعين أصبح الوضع فيه جد خطير  ولا يبشر بخير خاصة ان التعين لايمكن أبداً ان يكون هو الحل.
*تجاهل الوزير اليسع الصديق للأوضاع لن يقلل من حدة تفاقهما ولن يغير من  حقيقة سؤ المنقلب الذي جعل المريخاب (يتهربون) من تحمل مسؤلياتهم تجاه  ناديهم خارج إطار التعين.
*على اليسع ووالي الخرطوم ان يعلم كليهما أن النادي الأحمر في ورطة كبرى  بسبب إطالة أمد التعين وان إستمرار هذا الوضع سيعمق من ضعف قدرة أهل المريخ  على تولي إدارة الأوضاع في النادي مستقبلاً لان ما تصنعه الدولة اليوم في  المريخ سيدفع ثمنه النادي غداً.
*الأندية الكبرى لايمكن ان ترهن للجان التسير ولا يمكن ان يتواصل إزدراء شعبيتها بإختزال وسائل حكم النادي عبر التعين المكتبي.
*على اليسع ووالي الخرطوم ان يدركا ان الأوضاع في المريخ يجب ان تعود  لطبيعتها وان أرادا دعم رجال المجلس الحالي بقيادة الوالي فليكن ذلك عبر  صناديق الإقتراع وليس عبر القرارات المكتبية التي تقزم من هذا النادي  بإستمرار التعين.
*التعين طائر شؤوم حل بديار المريخ تحت إشراف اليسع ووالي الخرطوم ولا أدري  متى سيطير ذاك الطائر المشؤم لتحل مكانه أهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية  التي بفضل ممارسات بعض الساسة باتت شعارات فقط يطلقها الرياضيين والمريخ  أولهم، فهذا الشعار من شدة تغيبه القسري بات حتى غريب عندما يذكر على ألسن  أهل المريخ.

*تغيب أهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية عن عمد في نادي المريخ من سعى لها  ومن يفكر فيها مستقبلاً لا يريد لهذا الكيان اي مصلحة أو خير.
*أخر عضوية وقفنا عليها بصحبة الزميل وليد الفاضل وبوجود الأخوين الرشيد  الطاهر امين مال اللجنة السابقة والمهندس حسن الوسيلة بلغت أربعة ألف  واثنان عضو كان ذلك نتاج عمل كبير قامت به لجنة الأخ ونسي في ملف العضوية  ورغم ذلك تم التخلي عن خيار إقامة الجمعية وتم التخلي عن فاعلية هؤلاء  الأعضاء الذي من المفترض ان تحمي الدولة ممثلة في جهات الإختصاص حقوقهم لا  أن تسلبها بفرض التعين الذي لا تقف عليه مشرفة ولا تقف على منتوجه الكارثي  ولا تدري ما يفعله بالنادي الذي عاش في حالة عارمة من الفوضوية بفضل اللجنة  الأخيرة المحتشدة بالعشرات بلا عمل وبلا مهام موكلة لهم ومع ذلك يحلم  قادتها بتعين أخر ويحلم قادتها بتدخل جهات عليا تمنحهم المزيد من الفرص  لتغيب اصوات أعضاء الجمعية العمومية للنادي.
*يجب ان تلعب عمومية المريخ دورها في إختيار المجلس المقبل والذي بما  نشاهده من عمل هزيل للجنة الحالية سنجزم منذ الأن ان اي مجلس سينتخب  بخلافها سيكون أفضل منها عملا ومنتوج.
*التعين عندما يقف وراءه عشاق للسلطة يكون خطر حقيقي لان كل نهاية لأمده  تجعل من يديرو النادي ويرتضو التعين طويل الأمد المغيب لدور الجمعية  العمومية تجعلهم يطلبون تعين جديد وهذا المؤشر على الوزير اليسع ان يضعه  نصب عينه، فمن يريد التعين عليه فقط الدخول لمعترك الإنتخابات بالنادي  ليحكم لثلاث سنوات وليس لست أو ثلاث أشهر تعتبر هبة وعطية سرعان ما ينتهي  أوانها.
*لا للتعين ونعم لإعادة الثقة للمريخاب بتفويضهم لإختيار مجلس إدارتهم الذي بات يتم إختياره داخل المكاتب الوزارية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يفتح تحقيقًا في واقعة غريبة لحكم غانا وأوغندا



كووورة

أثار الحكم السوداني محمد الفضيل، حالة من الجدل، بعد أن طالبت الصحافة الغانية، بإعادة مباراة منتخب بلادها ضد أوغندا بداعي إشهار الفضيل إنذارين للاعب أوغندي واستمراره في الملعب، وهو ما يهدد بإعادة اللقاء الذي انتهى بالتعادل السلبي، في الجولة الأولى للمجموعة الخامسة بتصفيات مونديال 2018.

وذكرت الصحافة الغانية، أن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "الفيفا" فتح تحقيقًا في الواقعة بعدما أظهرت اللقطات التليفزيونية حصول اللاعب وادادا على إنذارين.

وجاء الإنذار الثاني، في مشهد مثير للجدل، ظهر خلاله الحكم الفضيل، وكأنه يشهر البطاقة الصفراء إلا أن النقل التليفزيوني لم يوضح ظهور البطاقة.

ونفى حكم المبارا، إشهاره البطاقة الصفراء من جديد للاعب الأوغندي وادادا، مؤكداً أنه لم يقصد إنذار اللاعب وكان الأمر مجرد تهديد ليس أكثر.

الواقعة أثارت الجدل ونالت اهتمام الصحف العالمية، بعدما وصفتها صحيفة "ماركا" بأنها الأكثر غرابة في تصفيات المونديال، كما عرض موقع espn العالمي الواقعة وأكد أنها تفتح الجدل حول هذا التصرف من الحكم.

وفتحت الواقعة أيضاً الأزمات التي يرتكبها التحكيم الأفريقي من آن لآخر، بسبب التصرفات الغريبة وآخرها إنذار لاعب أوغندا.

وعلق سكرتير لجنة التحكيم التابعة للاتحاد السوداني, صلاح أحمد، بقوله "الحكم لم يشهر أي بطاقة صفراء بإشارة يده للاعب الأوغندي, ولكنه أراد أن يرسل رسالته للاعب بألا يستمر في تكرار المخالفات وألا سيتم إنذاره في المرة القادمة".

وأضاف صلاح "حركة الحكم تدل أنه هدد بالإنذار في المرة القادمة, وماحدث أسلوب حكم".

وأكد المصري أحمد الشناوي، المحاضر التحكيمي بالاتحاد الدولي "فيفا"، أن ثبوت الخطأ يعني إعادة اللقاء لا محالة، لكن تقرير المبارا لم يذكر حصول اللاعب على إنذارين، بجانب تقرير المراقب واللقطات التليفزيونية غير واضحة.

وقلل فاروق جعفر، نجم الزمالك السابق، من تأثير إعادة المباراة، إذا تم اتخاذ هذا القرار على فرص الفراعنة، مؤكداً أن منتخب مصر ينظر إلى مبارياته ولا يهتم بأي أمور خرى تخص المنافسين.

وفاز منتخب مصر، على مضيفه الكونغو 2-1، ليتصدر المجموعة الخامسة برصيد 3 نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* من مفارقات الممتاز.. كفاح صالح المطرود من الأمير يقود الرهيب للبقاء بالممتاز



من مفارقات النسخة الحالية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز تمكّن الكابتن كفاح صالح المطرود من تدريب الأمير البحراوي من قيادة مريخ كوستي للبقاء بالممتاز في الوقت الذي ودع فيه الأمير الدوري الممتاز بنهاية مشوار الفريقين في الدوري الممتاز عصر اليوم، وكان مجلس إدارة نادي الأمير أقال كفاح صالح من منصبه بطريقة غريبة عندما قرر رئيس النادي اعفاء كفاح صالح من منصبه بين شوطي مباراة الأمير وأهلي شندي التي انتهت بفوز أهلي شندي بأربعة أهداف ليتحول كفاح بعد ذلك لتدريب مريخ كوستي الذي كان مهدداً بقوة بالهبوط من المسابقة حيث ظل محتكراً المركز الأخير حتى اللحظات الأخيرة قبل أن يتمكن الرهيب من تحقيق أربعة انتصارات متتالية كانت كفيلة ببقاء الرهيب بالممتاز حيث أشرف كفاح صالح على المباريات الثلاث الأخيرة للرهيب أمام هلال الفاشر والأمل وأهلي عطبرة وتمكن من قيادة فريقه للفوز والبقاء بالممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير (أبوورقة) 
 المريخ في حالة توهان

* يعيش المريخ في حالة توهان حقيقية بسبب أولئك الممسكين بما يسمى بقضية شرف شيبوب.
* كلما نقرأ تصريحاً لأحد المحوسبين على إدارة المريخ نشعر بان النادي في ورطة بسبب وجود هؤلاء على دفة إدارته أكثر من القضية الفشنك نفسها.
* ونكتشف في كل مرة أن المريخ يعاني من أزمة قانونين حادة وهي التي تؤدي إلى حالة التوهان الحاصلة هذه الأيام.
* قلنا من قبل أن ليس للمريخ قضية وحتى إن كانت له قضية فهو لا يملك الدليل والبرهان الساطع الذي يستطيع أن يقنع به.
* المادة التي يستندون عليها وينتظرون من ورائها حكماً لصالحهم عاجزين أن يستوفوا مطلوباتها من مستندات.
* كل ماتم تقديمه هو عبارة عن ايصالات وكشوفات مالية توضح أن اللاعب مثار القضية تحصل على أـموال من المريخ بالجنيه والدولار.
* طيب وما المدهش في ذلك، إليس من الطبيعي ان يتقاضى اللاعب مبالغ من ناديه الذي كان يلعب له؟.
* أم أن العقدة في الدولار؟.
* وطالما أن حديثنا عن حالة التوهان في الادارة المريخية سنورد تصريحاً للفريق طارق عثمان مساعد رئيس المريخ للشئون القانونية، بالاضافة إلى جزء من ما كتبه مساعد الرئيس للشؤون الاعلامية مزمل ابو القاسم نؤكد بهما الحالة.
* قال الأول: (ان المريخ لديه قضية واضحة المعالم و انهم يثقون في لجنة الاستئنافات في ان تحسم القضية لصالحهم و تعيد النظر في قرارها لأنها تعرضت الى خدعة ومعلومات مضللة من قبل الاتحاد العام لكرة وقال ان اعضاء اللجنة مميزين و من الكفاءات الجيدة لكنهم ضللوا بمعلومات معلومة الغرض و الهدف و حان وقت تصحيحها و تقديم معلومات صحيحة تخدم مسار القضية).
* كلام إنشائي فضفاض ومؤسف أن يصدر من رجل يشغل منصب يتعلق بالشؤون القانونية!
* أولاً ثقتكم في اللجنة العدلية أمر جيد.
* ثانياً: قلت أن اللجنة تعرضت لخدعة ومعلومات مضللة، وهذا كلام لاقيمة له إن لم تثبته بالبيّنة التي تؤكده.
* ونضيف أيضاً: من الذي خدع اللجنة، وما هي هذه المعلومات المُضللة حتى لا يكون كلام للتخدير؟. علماً بأن المعلومات التي تقدم للجنة يقدمها الشاكي- المُستأنف- والذي عليه ذكر النقاط التي تخدمه قضيته على وجه الدقة.
* ثالثاً: وعطفاً على قوله ( معلومات معلومة الغرض والهدف وحان وقت تصحيحها وتقديم معلومات صحيحة تخدم مسار القضية) فإن هذه الجملة إن كان قالها الفريق طارق فتلك مصيبة وخطأ شنيع في حق المريخ وجماهيره!.
* هل يعني ذلك أن المريخ لم يقدم معلومات في بداية القضية؟، وهل كل الزمن الذي أهدر في السابق سببه إهمال لجنة الوالي وليس لجان الاتحاد؟ وهل كل تلك الفترة يعلم (هؤلاء) أنهم لم يقدموا ما يخدم القضية؟.
* والله مشكلتنا كبيرة.
* أما متابعتنا لمزمل فقد أرهقتنا ولم نعرف ماذا يريد المريخ؟.
* هل يريد تأكيد عدم صحة انتقال شيبوب للهلال، أم يريد معاقبة شيبوب في شكوى تقدم بها المريخ ضد اللاعب ( من عمنوّل) العام السابق؟.
* كتب مزمل: أصدر المريخ عقوبته ضد شيبوب وخاطب بها الاتحاد يوم 27 ديسمبر 2015.
* وأضاف: المريخ لم يشر إلى أن شيبوب مقيد كمحترف في الاتحاد، بل ذكر أنه يتقاضى مرتبات شهرية وحوافز بالجنيه والدولار، وأن النادي (أكرر النادي) عامله كمحترف.
* (عامله كمحترف؟) هل هذه حجة؟. المعاملة الحسنة نوع من التحفيز ولكنها لا تُغير هوية.
* ولا يفوت عليكم الاعتراف المُثير: (المريخ لم يشر إلى أن شيبوب مقيد كمحترف في الاتحاد).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* باراجواي تُسقط الارجنتين بهدف نظيف على ارضه
* البرازيل تضرب شباك فينزويلا بثنائية بتصفيات كأس العالم !
* كولومبيا تخطف تعادلا بطعم الفوز من أوروجواي
* الإكوادور تخطف نقطة ثمينة من بوليفيا
* إنجلترا تسقط في فخ سلوفينيا .. وألمانيا تتخطى إيرلندا الشمالية وتنفرد بالصدارة
* رومانيا تتصدر مجموعتها مؤقتا بالتعادل مع كازاخستان
* السعودية تمطر مرمى الإمارات بثلاثية وتتربع على قمة تصفيات المونديال
* التعادل يحكم قبضته على مواجهة أستراليا واليابان
* تايوان وجزر المالديف يعبران لدور مجموعات تصفيات كأس آسيا
* قطر تعبر سوريا وتنعش آمالها الضعيفة في التأهل للمونديال
* إيران تجتاز عقبة كوريا الجنوبية في تصفيات المونديال
* رسميًا.. رايفاتش يرحل عن تدريب منتخب الجزائر
* الإسباني راموس قائد الريال يغيب عن الملاعب لمدة شهر
* أرسنال يستعيد "كوكلين ولوكاس بيريز" قبل مواجهة سوانزي سيتي
* مارادونا: هجوم الأرجنتين أفضل في وجود ميسي
* بوجبا يعترف بصعوبة مركزه مع مورينيو .
* المدافع الأوروجوائي خيمينيز يقترب من العودة لفريق أتلتيكو
* بوتين يطالب بتقنين استخدام الرياضيين للمستحضرات الطبية
* مهاجم صن داونز: اسم الزمالك فقط يثير القلق
* إصابة سوكراتيس تعمق جراح بوروسيا دورتموند
* ريوس يعود لتدريبات بوروسيا دورتموند
* نيمار يتدرب مع برشلونة.. والدوليون ينضمون الأربعاء
* إسبانيول يعلن غياب مهاجمه الإكوادوري فيليبي كايسيدو لمدة أسبوعين
* ماني: مدرب باير ليفركوزن سبب وجودي في ليفربول

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 35 :

* المريخ (-- : --) اهلي شندي الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

...............................

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع  4:

* طنطا (-- : --) بتروجيت الساعة: 15:45.. القناة: النيل الرياضية

* اسوان (-- : --) الاتحاد السكندري الساعة: 18:00.. القناة: النيل الرياضية

* المصري (-- : --) مصر المقاصة الساعة: 20:30.. القناة: النيل الرياضية


==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 35 :

* الأهلي عطبرة (0 : 1) مريخ كوستي
* النيل شندي (2 : 0) أهلي الخرطوم
* هلال الفاشر (2 : 2) الأمير البحراوي

...............................

â—„ تصفيات كأس العالم - أوروبا :

* كازاخستان (0 : 0) رومانيا
* سلوفينيا (0 : 0) إنجلترا
* ليتوانيا (2 : 0) مالطة
* سلوفاكيا (3 : 0) إسكوتلندا
* بولندا (2 : 1) أرمينيا
* الدانمارك (0 : 1) الجبل الأسود
* النرويج (4 : 1) سان مارينو
* التشيك (0 : 0) إذربيجان
* ألمانيا (2 : 0) إيرلندا الشمالية

................................

â—„ تصفيات كأس العالم 2018 و آسيا 2019 :

* أستراليا (1 : 1) اليابان
* لاوس (1 : 1) جزر المالديف
* تايوان (2 : 1) تيمور الشرقية
* العراق (4 : 0) تايلاند
* أوزبكستان (2 : 0) الصين
* إيران (1 : 0) كوريا الجنوبية
* قطر (1 : 0) سوريا
* السعودية (3 : 0) الإمارات

................................

â—„ تصفيات كأس العالم - أمريكا الجنوبية :

* بوليفيا (2 : 2) الإكوادور
* كولومبيا (2 : 2) أوروجواي
* تشيلي (2 : 1) بيرو
* الأرجنتين (0 : 1) باراجواي
* فنزويلا (0 : 2) البرازيل

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن تقرع الاجراس ؟
حسن محمد حمد
القمة الفنية السودانية ..الحقيقية ..الليلة !!


■ (اين تسهر هذا المساء)..الافيش المحبب والاشهر ..بالصفحة 2 ..الاعلانات المبوبة ..في ثمانينيات القرن الماضي .. في تلك الايام الذهبية ..للسينما .. ايام كلوزيوم ..والبي ان ...وغرب ..والوطنية بحري ..وام درمان ..و ..والله ايام يا زمان ..
■لكن الاجابة لهذا المساء ..محسومة مسبقا ..قطعا ..عفويا ..يخرج عنك الرد ..الي الردكاسل ..هناك ..حيث تقع ملحمة كروية بالغة الاهمية ..بين كبيرين .. اولهما ..المريخ ...كبير البلد بالعراقة ..النشأة ..والعمر ..والانجازات ..والجماهيرية الساحقة ..وطهر السجل ..وثانيهما ..الاهلي شندي ..ارسنال دار جعل .. الذي انتزع قيمته .وقامته..بثقله الفني .. وجدارته ..فوضع نفسه بعرق وفكر قادته ورجالاته ..الكفة الثانية لميزان (القمة الفنية) ..السودانية ..
■ مباراة ..لها ماقبلها ..ولها ما فيها ..ولها ..ما بعدها ..بكل تأكبد ..لانها هي نفسها تحسم صراعا مقتصرا علي نتيجتها ..في حد ذاتها ..اذ تشرع املا كبيرا لاهلي شندي في المركز الثاني اذا فاز فيها علي حامل اللقب ..
■ والاهلي ..ليس فريقا في المتناول باي حال ..لانه يملك كل مقومات المنافس الشرس ..فريق يتوافر علي داعم من العيار الثقيل هو الارباب صلاح ادريس .. وما ادراك ما الارباب ..ونجوم افذاذ ..وجهاز فني خبير ..يقوده هيرون ريكاردو البرازيلي ..الشاطر ..
■ الارسنال المدجج بنجوم المستوي الاول ..بقيادة الاسكورار المخضرم اوسونو كليتشي ..سفاري ..محمد كوكو ..ورفاقهم ..يدخل هذا اللقاء ..راميا بكل ما لديه فيه ..لكن الاخطر انه لا يدخل هذا اللقاء وحيدا ■ ف(العدو)..بكل ازرعه المعلومة .. والمجهولة ..الظاهرة ..والخفية .. ستدخل هذا اللقاء ..الذي يمثل لهؤلاء طوق نجاة من حبل مقصلة القانون الدولي الذي يلتف حول رقبتهم في جناية اغواء لاعب المريخ الضال شيبون..وهم يدركون جيدا .. ان وصول الفضيحة لسويسرا يعني ادانتهم .. واستعادة فيفا (بيمينها) النقاط التي اخذتها (شمال)حكم نيالا ..المعمد في بورتسودان علي شرف الهلال ..
■ لذا ..فان علي جبرة ونجومه ..ان يفتحوا اعينهم (قدر الريال).. ويعلموا ..حجم التحدي ..وما تحتاجه الملحمة من جهد فكري ..عقلي ..وبدني مضاعف ..لهزم ارتال (المنتظرين) تعثرهم هذا المساء الاستثنائي ..قبل اهلي دار جعل ..وعلي رأس هؤلاء الفريق الهلالابي احمد عطا المنان الرئيس (المنتدب) لاهلي شندي ..
■ كل ذلك صحيح ..الاهلي شرس ..مكتمل الصفوف ..ومدعوم من الهلال ..وعصابات كارهي المريخ في كل لجان الاتحاد ..وقطعا موفدو صلاح صالح ..ولكن .. نعم .. ولكن ..
■ المريخ ..نعم المريخ السوداني هو من تقابله يا فريق شرطة احمد عطا المنان .. وليس اي فريق آخر ..ابدا ..وانت ..يا من شغلت منصب نائب رئيس الهلال ام درمان تعرف من هو المريخ ..وتدرك انه كيان ..وليس مجرد فريق لكرة القدم ..لان فرق كرة القدم تشيخ ..تمرض ..وتنهار .. وتموت ..بينما الكيانات تبقي رغم الداء والاعداء ..وكل المؤامرات ..والعفن ..والفساد ..وعمليات البيع والشراء و(الابتزاز) و(المساومات)..في سوق الله اكبر ..المسماة كرة القدم السودانية ..
بالمناسبة ماذا فعلتم بشان حجازي ووصمه بالابتزاز ..من قائد اعلام الهلال ..علما ان اشارة من صحيفة الميرور.. اطاح بسام الاراديس .. المدير الفني لانجلترا ...؟؟
■ ام ان انجلترا ليس فيها ..فزاعات ..او نعامات ..تهرب من صفير الصافر ..
■ انجلترا ..لا تعاني من وجود محام اسمه مجدي ..ولا صيدلاني هو معتصم جعفر .. ولا طارق عطا صالح ..ولا ..ولا ..ولا .. الخ ..الخ ..الخ..من الوجوه التي قادت خطانا مليون عام للوراء ..نحن الذين علمنا العرب والآفريكانو ..الف باء تاء ادارة وتحكيم .. كرة القدم ..ايام كنا نملك عفة ..وطهر .. ونظافة ايادي ..وصدق ..وجسارة .. انسان السودان الاصيل ..
آخر الاجراس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
اوكراه ..العقرب ..وهذا الرباعي
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
■ الاهلي قوي ..تلك حقيقة ..يمكنه ان يكون وصيفا للدوري ..بجدارة ..
■ لكن خلف البطل الحقيقي ..وليس المتصدر برصيد وهمي ..جمعه عبر صافرات اخوة السموال ورايات اشباه هيثم النور ..اللذان لا زالا يحظيان برضاء واعجاب السيدان صلاح صالح ورئيسه شمس الدين ..ومعتصم كمان ..
■ لكن ..بحسابات فنية واقعية ..المريخ اقوي كثيرا ..علي مستوي الكشف .. ولا مجال لمقارنة فنية واقعية بينه وباقي كشوفات اندية دوري صالح وشمس المحلي ..علي الاطلاق ...
■ جمال في المرمي ..سالم بالسلامة ..
ورباعي ظهر ..رمضان ظهيرا ايمن وبخيت ايسر ..ونمر وضفر ..قلبي دفاع ..امير وابرا ..وعمر بخيت او حماد بكري للوسط المدافع ..وكوفي للوسط الايسر ..وامامه اوكراه ..والعقرب في اقصي المقدمة ..
■ مع دعم ملوك المدرجات الحمراء .. الهدار ..منذ البداية ..دون كلل ..دون ملل .. دون سخط ..او توقف ..حتي النهاية ..
■ لو استعاد جمهور الاحمر وفاء المريخاب القدماء ..تشجيع ناري ..يزداد حدة كلما تأخر المريخ في النتيجة ..او تعثر ادائه .. فلن ينجو الارسنال من الهزيمة المدوية ..
■ واذا وجد اوكراه وسالم وضكر ..وبكري وبكري التاني ..هذه الوقفة المتواصلة .. فسنعيد كوابيس ملاعب تونس رادس والمنزه لهلال الكاردينال في لقائي ختام المنحاز ..وكاس السودان ..بحول الله سبحانه وتعالي ..
جرس خاص
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
■ هام جدا ..
بالرحمن وحول الله والقرآن..
مريخنا منتصر ومصان ..
■ قلت شنو يا عراقي ..عماشة ..عميري .. وتنظيم اوفياء ...؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
الخوف الأكبر ضياع الإجماع..

*  لم يحظ مجلس من مجالس المريخ في السنوات العشرين الماضية بإجماع من قبل  الجماهير ووقفة كاملة من الإعلام مثلما وجد المجلس الحالي بسبب مواقفه  الأخيرة من اتحاد الكرة الذي تأكد للجميع أنه لا يحترم المريخ ولا يضع له  أي مكانة.

* فجّر مجلس المريخ قضية شيبوب رغم مأخذنا الوحيد عليه  بتأخره غير المبرر في ذلك وهو ما تسببب فعلياً في زيادة رقعة عدم احترام  الاتحاد للمريخ وظنه المتأصل بأن قضايا الأحمر لا تسير إلى نهايتها  والاتحاد محق في ذلك لأن كل قضايا المريخ معه فقدت المتابعة.

* الآن  تحديداً تنتظم جماهير المريخ حالة إجماع غير مسبوقة كانت نتاجاً للموقف  الجاد من المجلس في قضية شيبوب وتأكيداته بالذهاب لأعلى مراحل التقاضي  وإعلانه انتهاء عقد احتقار الاتحاد للمريخ ولقضاياه والذي أصبح ديدن  الاتحاد في السنوات الماضية.

* انتظمت جماهير المريخ قبل هذا الموقف  موجة من السخط والاستهجان إثر التعاملات الناعمة لمجالس المريخ مع اتحاد  الكرة لدرجة فقد فيها المشجع المريخي الثقة في هذه المجالس التي تكتفي فقط  بإثارة الغبار لأيام معدودة ثم تنسى ما أثارته بمرور الأيام.

* وهو  ما خلق نوعاً من التباعد بين جماهير المريخ ومجالسها إذ لم يأت مجلس واجه  الاتحاد بقوة وفق حملات قانونية طابعها حفظ حقوق المريخ وعدم التهاون  إطلاقاً في أن يصبح هذا الكيان الكبير مطية لهلالاب الاتحاد الذين تقلقلوا  في كافة لجانه وأصبح من الصعب أن يكسب المريخ قضية وهم يديرون النشاط في  الاتحاد.

* ضاعت الكثير من القضايا إزاء تهاون المجالس السابقة  واهتمامها بالتعامل مع الاتحاد وفق المخاطبات الرسمية والمذكرات ناسين أن  مثل هذا الأسلوب الراقي لا ينفع أصلاً مع اتحاد اعتاد لي عنق القانون من  أجل تمرير مصالح بعينها وما هو رسّخ في أذهان المتابعين أن المريخ لا يقدر  على مواجهة الاتحاد.

* وحتى عندما كان يثير إعلام المريخ الكثير من  القضايا الخاصة بتعاملات الاتحاد مع الأحمر من برمجة وتعيين حكام وتسرب  معلومات من داخل الاتحاد للصحف الزرقاء لم يكن يجد السند من مجالس الإدارات  التي تهتم بالأمر لحظة إثارته وتذهب لتغط في نوم عميق تكون نتيجته كسر ظهر  إعلام المريخ وإصابة الشارع المريخي بالبرود التام.

* نعلم جميعاً  أن مجتمعا عريضا مثل المريخ تتباين فيه الآراء إذ لا يمكن الحصول على إجماع  كامل مائة بالمائة وطبيعي أن تظهر أصوات معارضة للقضية مثار النقاش وهو ما  يحدث حالياً ولكن التوجه العام هو حصول مجلس المريخ الحالي على إجماع شبه  كامل لأن الجماهير أحست بقوة موقفه وإصراره على المضي قدماً في قضيته مع  اتحاد الكرة.

* حتى هذه اللحظة يكتفي مجلس المريخ بإرسال مطالبات  لجماهيره بضبط النفس والتحلي بالصبر ومساندة المجلس والفريق ولكن في ذات  الوقت لم نر أي مخاطبة جماهيرية في الاستاد أو النادي تقوم بشرح كافة  الخطوات للجماهير ومن ثم نقلها عبر وسائط التواصل الاجتماعي ومن ثم الصحف  حتى تطمئن القاعدة المريخية على قوة موقف مجلسها.

* وحتى هذه اللحظة  يدير مجلس المريخ معركته مع اتحاد الكرة وفق تصريحات تنقلها الصحف  والقنوات الفضائية ولكن هناك فراغ كبير جداً في العلاقة بين المجلس  وجماهيره التي تريد معرفة كل صغيرة وكبيرة في القضية ومن ثم الإحساس الكامل  بالاطمئنان لقوة موقف مجلسها والهم الأكبر بالطبع مواصلة مواجهة الاتحاد  بذات المستوى دون أي تراجع في قوة الدفع.

* ولكن ورغم هذا الإجماع  شبه الكامل فإن الخوف من ضياعه ما زال مسيطراً مثلما ضاعت قضايا كثيرة في  الفترة السابقة والخوف الذي أعنيه ليس فشل المجلس في متابعة قضية شيبوب  ولكن أعني أن يعود جمهور المريخ لنقطة فقدانه الثقة في مجلسه وقدرته على  التحلي بسياسة"النفس الطويل" في متابعة معركته مع اتحاد الكرة.

* بل  هناك حالة من التوهان تعيشها الجماهير بين السؤالين المطروحين"ح نلعب ولا  ما ح نلعب؟" وفي أذهان الجماهير أن الانسحاب هو الحل الوحيد لمواجهة  الاتحاد في حين أن أوضاع المجلس وفهمه في رفضه أداء مباراتي الأهلي شندي  والهلال مرتبط بالرد على جملة الوقائع التي أوردها المريخ في مذكرته  الأخيرة للاتحاد.

* لذا فإن الواجب يفرض على مجلس المريخ توضيح  حقيقة الأمور حتى لا يحدث أي موقف في نهاية الأمر من شأنه إضعاف هذا  الإجماع وبالتالي فقدان الثقة نهائياً في مجالس المريخ وقدرتها على اتخاذ  المواقف القوية دون أي خوف مع تحمل كامل للتبعات.

* الآن وبعد تعليق  النشاط لثلاثة أيام بسبب مؤتمر الحوار الوطني هل سيلعب المريخ مباراتيه  أمام الأهلي شندي والهلال أم سيتمسك بموقفه الرافض وهل موافقته على أداء  المباراتين تعني نهاية قضيته أمام اتحاد الكرة بل ما هي المبررات التي  سيخرج بها المجلس أصلاً لتبرير موافقته على اللعب باعتبار أن مبررات الرفض  معروفة أصلاً؟.

اتجاه الرياح..

* نعم وقفنا مع مجلس المريخ  إمعاناً في إحداث نقلة في مواقفه مع اتحاد الكرة وحتى يكون للمريخ كلمة  قوية إزاء ما يحدث من تعاملات غير محترمة من الاتحاد بإصراره على تمييع  قضايا الأحمر ومنح الفرصة لهلالاب الاتحاد لفعل ما يشاؤون.

* ولكن  كل الخوف أن يوافق مجلس المريخ على أداء مباراتي الأهلي شندي والهلال وكل  الوقائع تشير إلى ذلك ولحظتها لن يجد مجلس المريخ أي احترام منا جميعاً  مهما كانت المبررات.

* مجرد التفكير فقط في أداء مباراتي الأهلي  شندي والهلال يعني بصريح العبارة كسر ظهر المريخ وإضعافه تماماً وضياع  موقفه وبالتالي عدم قدرته على اتخاذ أي موقف قوي.

* لذا فإننا  قلناها من البداية يجب أن يكون موقف المريخ مدروساً حتى لا يأتي وقت نشعر  فيه جميعاً بأننا دخلنا في أتون أزمة يصعب الخروج منها وهذا ما سيحدث في  اليومين المقبلين.

* إذا وافق المريخ على أداء المباراتين فإن ذلك  يعني تشييعاً كاملاً لمواقف المريخ إلى مثواها الأخير ولحظتها لن يقدم أي  مريخابي على وضع ثقته في مجلسه في قادم المواقف والقضايا.

* الموقف  الأول هو رفض أداء أي مباراة ما لم يبت الاتحاد في قضية شيبوب والموقف الآن  يشير إلى أن المريخ سيلعب المباراتين ولم تُحسم القضية حتى هذه اللحظة.

*  لو أشار مجلس المريخ منذ بداية الأمر إلى نيته في أداء المباراتين والمضي  في ذات الوقت في قضيته لكان أفضل له ولنا جميعاً ولما دخل جمهور المريخ في  حيرة من أمره بسبب عدم وضوح الموقف أصلاً.

* الفهم العام الذي توّلد  لدى جماهير المريخ أن مجلسهم سيتخذ موقفاً قوياً مغايراً لمواقفه السابقة  ولكن الواضح الآن أن المريخ أقرب لأداء المباراتين من استمرار الرفض.

*  فهل يملك مجلس المريخ القدرة على إقناع جماهيره بخطوة الإقدام على اللعب  أم أن ما يحدث في الكواليس كافٍ لإضعاف موقف المجلس وبالتالي ضياع قضية  المريخ.

* المواقف القوية تحتاج لشجاعة متناهية..

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

القول الفصل
ياسر بشير (أبوورقة) 
 المريخ في حالة توهان

* يعيش المريخ في حالة توهان حقيقية بسبب أولئك الممسكين بما يسمى بقضية شرف شيبوب.
* كلما نقرأ تصريحاً لأحد المحوسبين على إدارة المريخ نشعر بان النادي في ورطة بسبب وجود هؤلاء على دفة إدارته أكثر من القضية الفشنك نفسها.
* ونكتشف في كل مرة أن المريخ يعاني من أزمة قانونين حادة وهي التي تؤدي إلى حالة التوهان الحاصلة هذه الأيام.
* قلنا من قبل أن ليس للمريخ قضية وحتى إن كانت له قضية فهو لا يملك الدليل والبرهان الساطع الذي يستطيع أن يقنع به.
* المادة التي يستندون عليها وينتظرون من ورائها حكماً لصالحهم عاجزين أن يستوفوا مطلوباتها من مستندات.
* كل ماتم تقديمه هو عبارة عن ايصالات وكشوفات مالية توضح أن اللاعب مثار القضية تحصل على أـموال من المريخ بالجنيه والدولار.
* طيب وما المدهش في ذلك، إليس من الطبيعي ان يتقاضى اللاعب مبالغ من ناديه الذي كان يلعب له؟.
* أم أن العقدة في الدولار؟.
* وطالما أن حديثنا عن حالة التوهان في الادارة المريخية سنورد تصريحاً للفريق طارق عثمان مساعد رئيس المريخ للشئون القانونية، بالاضافة إلى جزء من ما كتبه مساعد الرئيس للشؤون الاعلامية مزمل ابو القاسم نؤكد بهما الحالة.
* قال الأول: (ان المريخ لديه قضية واضحة المعالم و انهم يثقون في لجنة الاستئنافات في ان تحسم القضية لصالحهم و تعيد النظر في قرارها لأنها تعرضت الى خدعة ومعلومات مضللة من قبل الاتحاد العام لكرة وقال ان اعضاء اللجنة مميزين و من الكفاءات الجيدة لكنهم ضللوا بمعلومات معلومة الغرض و الهدف و حان وقت تصحيحها و تقديم معلومات صحيحة تخدم مسار القضية).
* كلام إنشائي فضفاض ومؤسف أن يصدر من رجل يشغل منصب يتعلق بالشؤون القانونية!
* أولاً ثقتكم في اللجنة العدلية أمر جيد.
* ثانياً: قلت أن اللجنة تعرضت لخدعة ومعلومات مضللة، وهذا كلام لاقيمة له إن لم تثبته بالبيّنة التي تؤكده.
* ونضيف أيضاً: من الذي خدع اللجنة، وما هي هذه المعلومات المُضللة حتى لا يكون كلام للتخدير؟. علماً بأن المعلومات التي تقدم للجنة يقدمها الشاكي- المُستأنف- والذي عليه ذكر النقاط التي تخدمه قضيته على وجه الدقة.
* ثالثاً: وعطفاً على قوله ( معلومات معلومة الغرض والهدف وحان وقت تصحيحها وتقديم معلومات صحيحة تخدم مسار القضية) فإن هذه الجملة إن كان قالها الفريق طارق فتلك مصيبة وخطأ شنيع في حق المريخ وجماهيره!.
* هل يعني ذلك أن المريخ لم يقدم معلومات في بداية القضية؟، وهل كل الزمن الذي أهدر في السابق سببه إهمال لجنة الوالي وليس لجان الاتحاد؟ وهل كل تلك الفترة يعلم (هؤلاء) أنهم لم يقدموا ما يخدم القضية؟.
* والله مشكلتنا كبيرة.
* أما متابعتنا لمزمل فقد أرهقتنا ولم نعرف ماذا يريد المريخ؟.
* هل يريد تأكيد عدم صحة انتقال شيبوب للهلال، أم يريد معاقبة شيبوب في شكوى تقدم بها المريخ ضد اللاعب ( من عمنوّل) العام السابق؟.
* كتب مزمل: أصدر المريخ عقوبته ضد شيبوب وخاطب بها الاتحاد يوم 27 ديسمبر 2015.
* وأضاف: المريخ لم يشر إلى أن شيبوب مقيد كمحترف في الاتحاد، بل ذكر أنه يتقاضى مرتبات شهرية وحوافز بالجنيه والدولار، وأن النادي (أكرر النادي) عامله كمحترف.
* (عامله كمحترف؟) هل هذه حجة؟. المعاملة الحسنة نوع من التحفيز ولكنها لا تُغير هوية.
* ولا يفوت عليكم الاعتراف المُثير: (المريخ لم يشر إلى أن شيبوب مقيد كمحترف في الاتحاد).








الناس ديل كلهم كلامهم واضح يا ياسر واذا داير الجد الزول الكلامه ما واضح انت يا ياسر وبالله فكنا من المعارضة الكسيحه اللى انت احدهم ... كرهتونا الكورة ذاتها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم
القرار بيد جمال !

اليوم  الاربعاء هو الموعد الذى حدده الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام من  وراء لجنة البرمجة لاقامة مباراة المريخ واهلي شندى فى الجولة قبل الاخيرة  من الدورى الممتاز بعد ان شبعت تاجيلا بسبب قرار لجنة الاستئنافات برفض  استئناف نادى المريخ فى قضية اللاعب شيبوب الامر الذى فجر الوضع فى النادى  الاحمر ودفع مجلسه للدخول فى معركة مفتوحة مع قادة الاتحاد العام وفي  تحديات وصلت الى درجة التهديد والوعيد من مجلس المريخ الذى اكد انه غير  معنى بموعد مباراة اليوم ضد اهلي شندى اذا لم تفصل لجنة الاستئنافات فى  الفحص الذى قدمه النادى امس!!

القرار المريخي بعدم اداء المباراة لم  يتغير حتى مساء امس وفى ذات الوقت ايضا لم يصدر عن الاتحاد العام اى قرار  جديد يفيد بتاجيل المباراة الى موعد اخر وهو ماينبىء بتصعيد جديد اذا لم  يتحرك الاتحاد العام فى وقت متاخر من مساء امس او حتى صباح اليوم بدعوة  لجنة الاستئنافات لعقد اجتماع طارىء للنظر فى الفحص واصدار القرار النهائى  سواء بالقبول او الرفض !

رغم تاييدنا لموقف مجلس الادارة وقناعتنا  بان للمريخ قضية واضحة المعالم وانه تعرض للظلم والاستهداف الممنهج من جانب  قادة الاتحاد العام ولجانه المختلفة ضد المريخ دون غيره من الاندية بدليل  التلكوء وعدم الاهتمام بالنظر فى استئناف المريخ الذى قضى ثلاثة اشهر داخل  مكاتب الاتحاد العام ,, رغم كل ذلك ولكن هناك من المؤشرات مايؤكد بان السيد  جمال الوالي رئيس نادى المريخ سيتدخل اليوم بكل ثقله لاقناع زملائه من  المتشددين ضد الاتحاد العام بضرورة ان يؤدى المريخ مباراة اليوم حتى اذا لم  تفصل لجنة الاستئنافات فى الفحص الاحمر الذى تقدم به مجلس الادارة رغم ان  جمال الوالي لم يعترض على قرار مجلسه بل اكد تاييده ومباركته له ,, فالاخ  جمال الوالي عقب عودته للسودان انصب تركيزه مباشرة نحو اعداد الفريق  وتجهيزه لمباراتي اهلي شندى والهلال بل طالب اللاعبين بعدم الانشغال بما  يدور حولهم مشيرا الى ان الازمة الحالية تخص مجلس الادارة وحده ولاعلاقة  للفريق بها ,,

حديث جمال الوالي فى لقاءاته مع اللاعبين والجهاز  الفنى رسالة واضحة لمجلس الادارة وللاعلام وللجماهير بل هى رسالة ايضا  لقادة الاتحاد العام بان المريخ لن يذهب نحو الفوضي وسيلتزم جانب القانون  رغم مايتعرض له من ظلم واستهداف من الذين يكذبون على الرأى العام الرياضى  بحرصهم على تطبيق القانون والتمسك بحاكميته ,, ولكن يبقي السؤال هل اذا لعب  المريخ مباراته اليوم ضد اهلي شندى قبل ان تفصل لجنة الاستئنافات فى الفحص  الذى قدمه النادى هل سيضعف ذلك من موقفه فى قضية شيبوب ؟ شخصيا لا اعتقد  ان ذلك يمكن ان يضعف من موقف المريخ خاصة اذا نجح المريخ فى تحقيق الفوز  وبالتالي المحافظة على حظوظه فى المركز الثانى وتقليص الفارق الذى يفصله عن  الهلال الذى لازال حتى اليوم هو البطل غير المتوج بلقب الدورى الممتاز ,,  وللتذكير فقط ان المريخ عندما اشترط عدم اداء مباراتيه ضد اهلي شندى  والهلال الا بعد حسم قضية شيبوب كان ذلك من باب الضغط على الاتحاد واجباره  على تحريك ملف القضية بعدما تاخر الحسم لاكثر من ثلاثة اشهر ,, فالصراع بين  المريخ واهلي شندى لاعلاقة له بقضية شيبوب وانما هو صراع حول نقاط  المباراة التى يمكن ان تدعم او تضعف من مركز كل فريق من الحصول على المركز  الثاني الذى يؤهل صاحبه لمرافقة الهلال والمشاركة فى دورى الابطال ,,

اعود  لاؤكد من جديد ان تراجع المريخ عن شروطه التى اعلنها منذ تفجر الازمة  وذهابه الى ملعب المباراة لمواجهة اهلي شندى مساء اليوم هو بيد جمال الوالي  كما ليس هناك مايعيب او ينتقص

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هذا رايي
بدرالدين الفاتح
العودة للملعب تعنى العودة الى المربع الاول !!

*هل سيلعب المريخ اليوم سؤال عريض اجابته تعتمد على عمق الشخصية المريخيه وفى قدرتها على الثبات على موقفها العادل والمنطقى والقانونى؟..
* ثمة محاور دفع بها بعض قادة المجلس قد تتسبب فى نسف الموقف المبدئى وتحرم المريخ من اهم من كرت فى يده وتحرمه من وسيلة الضغط الوحيده على الاتحاد العام .
*هنالك عدة سيناريوهات لاعادة المريخ الى الملعب.. اولها وهو العادل والمنطقى (ان تنظر لجنة الاستئنافات فى طلب فحص المريخ وتقرر فيه )وبالتالى تنتفى الاسباب التى رفض المجلس بموجبها الالتزام بالبرمجه..الثانى غريب وبه ضعف وخنوع يتبناه نائب رئيس النادى الذى يطالب (باللعب تحت اى ظرف) ..السيناريو الثالث يتبناه رئيس النادى (بتمرير قرار ادارى ( بالموافقة على العودة للملعب .
*فى تقديرى الخاص ان سيناريو الرئيس ونائبه يجافيان المنطق ويفرغان قضية المريخ من منطقها وقوتها ويحرجانه من السند الجماهير الكبير والمؤازرة الضخمة والمساندة القوية من كل اطياف المجتمع المريخى.
*ليونة بعض اعضاء المجلس قد تعجل بفك قرار المجلس السابق ..وضعف نائب الرئيس تحديدا قد يسوق النادى الى امتحان عسير امام جماهيره .
*المنطق والعقل يلزمان المريخ بعدم التفريط فى موقفه والثبات عليه ..فالازمة برمتها عنوان للاصلاح والتنازل يلغى اهم بند قامت اليه .
*كما ان العودة الى الملعب دون النظر فى طلب الفحص يتعارض مع حجة المجلس التى رفض بها تنفيذ البرمجة السابقه .
*العودة الى الملعب دون النظر فى طلب الفحص يحرج المجلس ويلغى حجته التى عطل بها النشاط اكثر من عشرة ايام .
*اتمنى صادقا ان يثبت المريخ على موقفه فالقضية الاسياسيه ليست فى شيبوب او نقاط الهلال بل فى كنس الفساد وتطهير الاتحاد من القيادات المتهاونة والضعيفه .
*القضية فى الرئيسيه فى استئصال الاورام التى ظهرت فى الكرة السودانيه وتسبب فيها الاتحاد بسياساته الرعناء وقوانينه القميئة .
*القضية الاهم هى (نظافة ) المنافسه واسقاط االلوبي الازرق الذى يتحكم فى الاتحاد ..و اسقاط القوانين المتعارضه التى تخدم ناديا بعينه .
*موقف المريخ القوى حرك المياه الراكده (وتنازله وتراجعه منها ) سيعيدها آسنه كما كانت من قبل وسيمنح اليرقات التى تتغذى عليها الفرصة لاستعادة دورتها وبث سمومها فى الوسط الرياضى .
*عودة المريخ الى الملعب تعنى عودتنا الى المربع الاول . معجزة الرهيب !!
*حزنا كثيرا على هبوط الامير البحراوى ممثل بحرى الوحيد ..وحزنا اكثر على ضياع لقب الممتاز من الاحمر الوهاج الذى كان فى متناول يده .. وحزنا الكبير عوضه مريخا الفاشر ونيالا اللذان حافظا على موقعيهما فى الممتاز ..وزدنا القا وسعادة باجتياز مريخ كوستى الرهيب لمحنته الكبيرة واحتفاظه بموقعه فى الممتاز .
*وبقاء الرهيب ضمن منظومة الممتاز معجزة بمعنى الكلمه فقد كان يتلوى من الالم فى القاع وتقتله الحسرات فى الصفوف الاخيرة التى ظل بها حتى نهاية الاسبوع التاسع والعشرين اى قبل نهاية المنافسة بخمسة اسابيع فقط .
*المعجزة فى انتصاراته الخمس وحصوله على نقاطها كامله .
*وفى عودة الروح للفريق واستعادة توازنه الفنى والنفسى فى مدة لم تتجاوز الاسبوعين .
*بقاء الرهيب فى الرهيب فى الممتاز اعجاز يحسب للاخ المريخى الكبير يوسف ابوحميد .
*واعجاز وليس انجاز لان الرجل ابتعد تسعة وعشرون اسبوعا وعاد فى اللفة الاخيرة مستجيبا لنداءات اهل كوستى ومريخابها العظماء .
*عاد وعادت معه الانتصارات الكبيرة و الروح الى الرهيب .
*تقديرات يوسف ابوحميد التى اعادته للواجهه هى نفس تقديرات المريخاب على امتداد الوطن وذات تقديرات اهل كوستى لكن الفارق ان ابوحميد بذل جهدا غير طبيعى اهله لحفظ ناديه بين الكبار.
*فوز فريق مهدد بالهبوط فى خمس مباريات متتاليه معجزة كبيىرة لم تتحق من قبل ولا ولا اظنها ستتحقق من بعد ا .
*التهنئة خالصة لابناء كوستى ولمجلس ادارة الرهيب وجهازه الفنى والجماهير ومن خلفهم قائد الاعجاز الاخ يوسف ابوحميد الذى برهن انه ادارى شاطر .


متفرقات
*قضية شيبوب لاتخرج من احتمالين اما ان يكون محترفا وخالة اللائحة الدوليه او هاو (خالف ) القواعد العامة وتجب عليه المادة (55) كما تجب عليه العقوبة التى فرضها عليها المريخ قبل عشرين يوما من توقيعه لشبيبة القيروان .
*رفض معاقبة اللاعب تواطؤ علنى استفاد من الهلال فى نقل اللاعب الى تونس ..كما استفاد من ميوعة الاتحاد فى تسجيله لاحقا.
*قضية شيبون اكبر قضية تواطؤ فى تاريخ الكرة السودانيه لانها شملت جميع قادة الاتحاد ولجانه الذين ساهموا فى تشيد كوبرى القيروان .
*تواطؤ مؤسسة كامله بلجانها المختلفه وقادتها .
*تواطأ مجدى بتعطيل شكوى المريخ ..ولجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة بتنصلها من العقوبة بحجة عدم الاختصاص ..ولجنة التسجيلات واللاعبين غير الهواة بموافقتهما على انضمام شيبون الى الهلال .
*هذا بخلاف قادة الاتحاد الذين صادقوا على انتقاله الى تونس دون مراجعة اوراقه اللاعب وصفته .
*وفى اسلوبهم القمئ وتوجيهاتهم السيئة للجنة الاستئنافات .
*هذا غير تجاهل الاتحاد ولجانه المختلفه هوية اللاعب التى غادر بها وتلزمة بالعودة الى ناديه اذا عاد قبل ثمانية عشر شهرا ..وهو يعنى ضمنيا تجاهل القانون واحتقاره .
*الاتحاد شريك فى كل خيوط المؤامرة وسعى لكل قوته وطاقته لارضاء الكاردينال اكثر من سعيه لتطبيق القانون .
*المادة (55)التى افتى الاتحاد ولجنة الاستئنافات بانها لاتنطبق على شيبوب تم تطبيقها اكثر من مرة على لاعبى الهلال .
*عاكف كان هاويا واحترف فى الوحدة السعودى وعاد الى للهلال واخلى له النادى خانة خلال خمسة عشر يوما .
*انس النور غادر الى الاسماعيلى هاويا وعاد للهلال بموجب هذه المادة .
* كبير من لاعبى الاندية غادروا الى الدوريات العربية بصفة الهواية وعادوا الى انديتهم بموجب المادة (55) فما الذى يمنع شيبوب من العودة الى ناديه .
*وما الذى يمنع الاتحاد من معاقبته طالما ان ناديه قدم طلبا للمصادقه على العقوبة قبل سفره الى تونس.
*قضية شيبوب نوع خاص من الفساد الاخلاقى .
* ونوع من التواطؤ القمئ .
*اخر خبر : عودة المريخ للملعب تحرجه امام قاعدته .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث مباريات ساخنة في التأهيلي اليوم
تريعة البجا يستقبل حي العرب بالجبل.. والدفاع والشرطة وجهاً لوجه بالدمازين
حي الوادي يستضيف النهضة ربك بنيالا.. والاتحاد في الراحة

نصر حامد

تُقام  عصر ومساء اليوم ثلاث مباريات ساخنة ضمن الجولة السادسة من المرحلة  الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي بجبل أولياء ونيالا والدمازين، فبإستاد  جبل أولياء يسعى حي العرب بورتسودان المتصدر بتسع نقاط لتحقيق الفوز على  مضيفه تريعة البجا جبل أولياء ليعلن عن صعوده مباشرة للدوري الممتاز، أما  تريعة البجا فينشد الفوز حتى يحافظ على آماله في التأهل للممتاز حيث يدخل  الفريق المباراة برصيد أربع نقاط، وبإستاد الدمازين سيكون الانتصار على  الدفاع كافياً للشرطة القضارف حتى يتأهل للدوري الممتاز حيث يدخل المباراة  برصيد تسع نقاط فيما يدخل الدفاع المباراة من دون رصيد، وبإستاد نيالا يسعى  حي الوادي لتعزيز حظوظه في التأهل للممتاز أمام النهضة ربك حيث يدخل حي  الوادي المباراة برصيد خمس نقاط فيما للنهضة سبع نقاط، وسيجلس اتحاد مدني  في الراحة في الجولة الحالية.

يشهد ملعب إستاد الدمازين عصر اليوم  اللقاء المهم بالنسبة للفريق الضيف الشرطة القضارف الذي يسعى لتحقيق الفوز  على مضيفه الدفاع الدمازين حتى يعلن عن تأهله مباشرة لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز حيث يحتل الشرطة المركز الثاني رصيد تسع نقاط ومباراة اليوم  الأخيرة له في المسابقة ولا خيار أمامه سوى الفوز فيها حتى يعلن صعوده  مباشرة للدوري الممتاز أما أي نتيجة خلاف ذلك فستجعل الفريق ينتظر حتى  الجولة الأخيرة لمعرفة مصيره، وكان الشرطة خاض خمس مباريات فاز في ثلاث  مباريات على تريعة البجا جبل أولياء وحي الوادي نيالا واتحاد مدني وخسر  أمام حي العرب بورتسودان والنهضة ربك، ويقود الفريق المدرب محمد الطيب ومن  أبرز لاعبيه الحارس الحضر وخالد وعمر وفضل وخالد الجيلي وانور وصلاح، أما  الدفاع الدمازين فودع المسابقة رسمياً بعد أن خاض أربع مباريات خسرها  جميعاً أمام اتحاد مدني وحي الوادي نيالا وتريعة البجا وحي العرب بورتسودان  وسيخوض مباراة اليوم ولقائه الأخير أمام النهضة لأداء الواجب فقط، ويقود  الفريق المدرب ياسر النور ومن أبرز لاعبيه حمادة وبريمة والطيب وسليمان  ونصر الدين والفاتح.

حي العرب على بُعد ثلاث نقاط من التأهل

نادي  حي العربسيكون حي العرب بورتسودان في حاجة للفوز على مضيفه تريعة البجا  جبل أولياء حتى يعلن تأهله رسمياً لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث يحتل الفريق  المركز الأول برصيد تسع نقاط من ثلاثة انتصارات على الدفاع والشرطة والنهضة  ربك وخسر الفريق مباراة واحدة أمام اتحاد مدني وتبقت له مباراتان أمام  تريعة البجا مساء اليوم وأمام حي الوادي في الجولة الأخيرة وحال حقق الفوز  في مباراة اليوم ستكون مباراته الأخيرة لأداء الواجب فقط، ويقود الفريق  المدرب ياسر حداثة، أما تريعة البجا صاحب الأرض والضيافة فلا خيار أمامه  سوى الفوز في مباراة اليوم لأن أي نتيجة خلاف ذلك ستعني تلاشي آماله في  التأهل للممتاز حيث يدخل الفريق المباراة برصيد أربع نقاط من أربع مباريات،  وقد فاز الفريق على الدفاع وتعادل مع حي الوادي نيالا وخسر أمام الشرطة  القضارف والنهضة ربك ويشرف على الفريق المدرب أزهري عثمان ومن أبرز لاعبيه  عمر عثمان وهشام وأمين وعصام وعبد القادر وعمر عبد الله وحامد.

حي الوادي يستقبل النهضة بنيالا

اللقاء  الثالث يشهده ملعب إستاد نيالا ويجمع حي الوادي والنهضة ربك، يدخل حي  الوادي المباراة برصيد خمس نقاط جمعها بالتعادل أمام الاتحاد وتريعة البجا  والفوز على الدفاع الدمازين في حين خسر أمام الشرطة القضارف وتبقت له  مباراتان أمام النهضة عصر اليوم وأمام حي العرب في الجولة الأخيرة سيسعى  للفوز فيهما حتى يحافظ على آماله في الصعود للدوري الممتاز، ويقود الفريق  المدرب ياسر الديبة ومن أبرز لاعبيه خالد كوستي وسليمان ومايك وأحمد وسامي  عبد الله وجورج، أما الطرف الثاني في المباراة فريق النهضة فله سبع نقاط من  أربع مباريات حيث فاز على الشرطة القضارف وتريعة البجا وتعادل مع اتحاد  مدني في حين خسر أمام حي العرب وتبقت له مباراتان أمام حي الوادي عصر اليوم  وأمام الدفاع الدمازين في الجولة الأخيرة يحتاج للفوز فيهما حتى يحافظ على  آماله في الصعود للممتاز، ويقود الفريق المدربة سلمى الماجدي ومن أبرز  لاعبيه عبد اللطيف وعصام يوسف وربيع والهادي وعلاء الدين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


 الاستئنافات تحسم الجدل غدا بخصوص قضية شيبوب   




 
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تفيد متابعات كفرووتر ان لجنة الاستئنافات ستحسم  طلب فحص المريخ يوم غد الخميس و ذلك خلال اجتماع بدار القضاء السوداني  بالخرطوم و كان المريخ قد قدم طلب فحص من 15 ورقة بجانب تقديم بيانات تعمد  الاتحاد السوداني على اخفائها حسب تصريحات الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد  رئيس المريخ للشئون القانونية 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
الأزمة ستُحل بنهج باركوها

*  نكتب قبل تحديثات الساعات الأخيرة من قضية الساعة الجوهرية التي أطلق شرارتها نادي المريخ قبل أيام بخصوص شكوى الهارب (شيبوب) التي رفضتها اللجنة المنظمة بتاريخ 04/08/2016 وأيدّت رفضها لجنة الإستئنافات العليا بتاريخ 06/10/2016.

*  مطالب المريخ واضحة وصريحة وشخصياً أتمنى أن لا أرى التخاذل أو الانكسار أو التراجع أو الاستجابة لأية (ضغوطات) في القضية مثار الجدل وإلا ستجد لجنة التسيير نفسها أمام مرامي نيران الجماهير الحمراء. 

*  تحدثت سابقاً عن القضية وذكرت بأن الوضع الراهن تسبب فيه الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في المقام الأول وليس الأندية فمن أمن (العقوبة) أساء (الأدب).

*  إدارة الإتحاد العام بعقلية (الانتماء الضيّق) والتركيز الشديد على مسايرة أهواء قطبي الكرة السودانية والخوف من فقدانهما في إحدى منافستيه كانت السبب المباشر في الأزمة التي باتت موسمية وتتكرر بالكربون كل عام. 

*  المشهد الحالي يعبّر عن أزمة حقيقية سيعيشها خواتيم الموسم الكروي في السودان فالمريخ طالب الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بعدم جدولة مباراتيه المتبقيتين أمام النمور والهلال حتى ينهي جميع مراحل تقاضيه الداخلية رغبة منه في التحليق بقضيته فوق سماء (كاس) وهو حق مكفول ومشروع.

*  تعليق النشاط الرياضي بولاية الخرطوم لمدة ثلاثة أيام بسبب (الحوار الوطني) نزل برداً وسلاماً على قادة الاتحاد وأنقذهم من ورطه حقيقية ليقوموا من جديد بجدولة المباراة بتاريخ اليوم 12/10/2016 ولا ندري ماهو موقف القيادة الحمراء حتى وقت متأخّر من مساء الأمس. 

*  أما الأهلي شندي فهو الآخر سيقف على صف التعنت والتشدد إن أقدمت اللجنة المنظمة على إجراء أي تعديل جديد على مباراته مع المريخ وبالتالي متوقع جداً رفض أية جدولة جديدة لمواجهته أمام المريخ.

*  هذا النفق المظلم هو نتاج طبيعي جداً لإتحاد فقد أهليته في إدارة النشاط الرياضي الكروي بالبلاد وظل يكرر أخطاء الموسم السابق في الموسم التالي بالكربون. 

*  تجاهل للشكاوى والإستئنافات عدم اكتراث لحسم القضايا ضعف بائن أمام تهديدات وعنتريات الأندية.

*  هذا الاتحاد غير مؤهّل لقيادة النشاط الكروي بالبلاد وللأسف الشديد نجد من يدعمه ويصوّت له في حضرة كل انتخابات. 

*  رفض طلب الفحص وارد جداً لأن لجنة الإستئنافات التي فسّرت المواد وفقاً لأهواء (بعض) القيادات بالاتحاد العام لن تدخل نفسها في متاهة جديدة وستكتفي بالمتاهة الحالية التي أدخلها فيها المريخ.

*  لأن المتاهة الجديدة سيكون بطلها هذه المرّة المتضرر الأول من قبول شكوى المريخ وهو نادي (الهلال) لأن وقتها سيتسبب الأمر في (إمكانية) تحويل وجهة اللقب من العرضة شمال للعرضة جنوب. 

*  هذه الأزمة نهايتها (الأجاويد والوساطات) والتي كالعادة ستتدخّل لحل الإشكال الحالي أو بالعدم مسايرة الأمور بالإرضاءات والعزف على وتر مطلب المريخ بنهاية مراحل التقاضي والتي لن تخرج كما أسلفنا من الرفض الصارم.

*  المشكلة أن هناك حالة من الغياب الذهني لدى لاعبي المريخ لمواجهة الأهلي شندي إن كتب لإقامتها اليوم بسبب عدم إلمامهم حتى اللحظة بتفاصيل المرحلة الأخيرة. 

*  بمعنى أن عناصر المباراة يمكن أن تخلد للنوم وهى تعرف أنها لن تؤدي المباراة لتتفاجأ صباحاً بأن عليها أداء اللقاء.

*  هذه النقطة للأسف الشديد ستكون خصماً على المريخ إن قدّر له خوض اللقاء (وهو الأمر الأرجح) بينما ستمثّل دافعاً معنوياً للضيف الأهلي شندي المتأهّب تماماً لمواجهة الأحمر. 

*  حتى على مستوى الجماهير سيتأثّر الحضور لأهم المباريات خلال الموسم الحالي قياساً على وضعية الفريقين بروليت المنافسة لأن الجماهير الحمراء حتى صبيحة اليوم ستكون بعيدة كل البعد عن نتاج الساعات الأخيرة.

*  الأهلي شندي فريق خطير ومنظّم حقق الانتصار في آخر (عشر مباريات) على التوالي منها (أربعة) انتصارات خارج الديار وستة بشندي. 

* أحرز خلالها (30) هدفاً كان لنصيب كلتشي منها وحده (19) هدفاً ولم تستقبل شباكه سوى (3) أهداف وهو مؤشّر خطير جداً لفريق متميز هجومياًً وقوي دفاعياً.

*  ننتظر من فاروق جبرة وأحمد السيّد تكثيف جرعات لاعبيهم الذهنية في حالة قيام المباراة لأن غياب التركيز سينعكس سلباً على الاداء مع التشديد على عدم دخول اللقاء بغرض (التعادل) لأنه نهج فتّاك جداً. 

*  حاجة أخيرة كده :: لعناية الكوتش جبرة الخط الخلفي يؤرّق مضاجعنا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدي
عمر الجندي
المريخ يصنع التاريخ

     عاد فاشل عزالدين مرة أخرى لمسرح الأحداث وهو يستهدف أسامه عطا المنان من  واقع مريخيته وكتب على صدر صحيفته ..البرلمان يرفع الحصانه عن أسامه عطا  المنان .
    وكان للخبر صداه .
    ولا نستبق الأحداث ولننتظر حتى اليوم من أجل مزيد من الاستيضاح عن الأمر ….وبعدها لكل حادث حديث .
    كثير من الصحفيين تحدثوا عن الفساد فى الوسط الرياضى .
    أتمنى أن ينبرى أحدهم ويتحدث عن الشخص الذى لهف الطوب من إستاد الهلال وحوله لمنفعته الشخصييه ..خاصة وأن الفساد لا يتجزأ .

صدىً ثانٍ

    السؤال الدائم للأهله هذه الأيام هو حتلعبوا ولا ح تنسحبوا ؟
    والملاحظه أن كل الأهله يسألون وعندما تجاوبهم بعدم اللعب تشاهد بوضوح الارتياح الشديد فى عيونهم وتنهيدتهم من الأعماق .
    وهو أكبر دليل على الرعب الساكن فى دواخلهم والخوف الكبير من مواجهة الزعيم .
    يدركون بأن فوزهم ببطولة الدورى الممتاز هذا الموسم ومعظم السنوات الماضية لم يأت خدمة يمين وعرق جبين كما المريخ .
     الكل يعلم وشاهد بأم عينيه بأن الفوز جاء بواسطة أصحاب الياقات السوداء  الذين قدموا خدمات مجانيه عجر عنها كل خط هجوم الهلال ابتداءً من اللاعب  المدرب سادومبا الى المغضوب منه كاريكا والمكعوج بشة إلى آخر القائمة .
    جماهير الهلال تتمنى من كل قلبها وأيضاً الاعلام يتمنون غياب المريخ عن لقاء القمة .
    من واقع فوزهم فى مباراة الدورة الأولى بالدفرة الواضحه من الحكم عادل مختار الذى منحهم ضربة جزا ء لا وجود لها من الأعراب .
    وتغاضى عن ضربة جزاء صحيحة للمريخ تم ارتكابها مع اللاعب النعسان وهو فى حالة انفراد بالمرمى .
     نطمئن الأهلة حتى لا يزداد معدل الضغط والسكرى وتصيبهم الذبحات الصدريه  والجلطات الفجائية بأن المريخ لن يلعب (سيلعب) مباراته أمام الأهلى شندى  اليوم .
    هو المريخ يكتب سطور التاريخ .

آخر الأصداء

    لماذا رفض دكتور معتصم جعفر مقابلة وفد نادى المريخ ؟
     هو المسئول عن الرياضه بصفته رئيس الاتحاد العام والمريخ أحد أنديته  فلماذا لا يريد الاستماع الى وجهة نظر المريخ والرأى فى العديد من الأمور  الهامة ؟
    نتمنى أن لا يكون السبب هو الهجوم المتواصل هذه الأيام من قبل الإعلام الأحمر.
     اما ربط أداء مباراتى المريخ مع الأهلى شندى والهلال بإكمال مراحل التقاضى  فهو شىء يخص المريخ الذى سيصل بالأمر إلى آخر المشوار سواء أرضى معتصم أو  رفض .فالأمر سيان بالنسبه لأهل الزعيم .
    مشكلة معتصم جعفر أنه يحاول  إخفاء مربخييته بينما الأهله فى الاتحاد العام وعلى عينك يا تاجر يعقدون  الاجتماعات الطارئة لمناقشة أى أمر فى فائدة الهلال وضرر المريخ .
    أهل المريخ لا يكنون أى محبه لك يا دكتور معتصم ويعتبرونك خصماً ….راجع حساباتك قبل فوات الأوان ..
    ختاماً ياتى الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
لا قانونية لا عنترية.. ضاعت القضية

*  لم يكن يحتاج المريخ لكل هذه(الجوطة) التي اختلقها المجلس من أجل إثبات  حقه في قضية اللاعب شيبوب وتأكيد خطأ اتحاد الكرة في التعامل مع هذه القضية

*  ولم يكن يحتاج لاتخاذ مواقف بدت في ظاهرها قوية من أجل إيهام الرأي العام  المريخي بأن موقف النادي سيكون مختلفاً هذه المرة وأن عقاب الاتحاد على  تباطوئه في حسم القضية سيكون أكثر اختلافا.

* ولكنه كان يحتاج  لتعامل مختلف هذه المرة لا سيما وأن الفهم العام كان هو مواجهة اتحاد الكرة  والكل يعلم أن مواجهة الاتحاد تحتاج إلى أحد أمرين اتخاذ موقف قانوني قوي  وسليم أو الشروع في العنتريات وإدخال الاتحاد في أزمة لا يستطيع الخروج  منها.

* والموقف القانوني السليم والقوي المدروس من كافة نواحيه مع  الانتباه الكامل لكل الاحتمالات دون اتخاذ قرارات انفعالية كان سيخدم  المريخ كثيراً جداً ولكن موقف المريخ الحالي مع اتحاد الكرة كان خليطاً بين  الموقف القانوني والعنتريات.

* توقعنا جميعاً بل ذهبنا لتأكيد أن  مجلس المريخ درس موقفه وتحرك وفق حيثيات بعينها وأنه مستعد لكل  السيناريوهات المحتملة وأن الموقف الثابت هو عدم أداء مباراتي الأهلي شندي  والهلال.

* وعلى هذا الأساس انتظم الساحة الحمراء شعور مختلف بأن  مواجهة المجلس مع اتحاد الكرة ستكون طويلة جداً ولكن ينكسر موقف المجلس  مهما كانت التدخلات ومهما بلغت تعرجات القضية وأن اتحاد الكرة لن يستطيع  إعلان بطل الممتاز وأن الاستمرار في مراحل التقاضي يعني تلقائياً ترك  الأمور على حالها

* تعامل مجلس المريخ بلغة حادة منذ بداية الأمر  حتى ظننا جميعاً أنه سينال حقوقه كاملة وأنه لن يصمت على أي محاولات  للتخذيل في موقفه ووضح هذا من اللغة الواثقة لكل أعضائه الذين ظهروا في  أجهزة الإعلام وهي اللغة التي كانت تزيد في كل دقيقة من حالة التأييد  والإجماع غير المسبوق التي حُظي بها المجلس.

* ولكن الشاهد الآن  سادتي أن المريخ سيؤدي مباراتي الأهلي شندي والهلال وسيبدأ اليوم بذلك  بخلاف ما كان معلنا منذ بداية القضية وهو الأمر الذي تسبب في حالة الإجماع  الكبيرة التي انتظمت معظم المريخاب.

* مجرد التفكير فقط أكرر مجرد  التفكير في أداء مباراتي الأهلي شندي والهلال يعني أن مجلس المريخ كان  يرواغ في نفسه قبل أن يرواغ جماهيره لأن المعلن للملأ شيء وما أخفاه المجلس  في نفسه شيء آخر.

* ناهيك عن صدور قرار داخلي بأداء المباراتين  وهذا يعني ضمنياً أن مجلس المريخ كان يلعب على جماهيره ولم يُقدّر ما أحدثه  حراكه القانوني في الشارع المريخي.

* وبمثلما وقفنا مع المجلس في  هبته القانونية إمعاناً في موقف قوي يعيد للمريخ هيبته التي أضاعها اتحاد  الكرة فإننا لا نتورع أيضاً في توجيه سهام الانتقادات الحادة بعد أن وصلنا  شعور حقيقي بأن المجلس كان يضحك علينا وأنه كان يقصد أشياء أخرى خلاف الحق  القانوني.

* أخطأ مجلس المريخ تماماً في قراءة موقفه القانوني  ومخاطبته للرأي العام المريخي الذي وقف مع المجلس ولم يحسن المجلس توقع ما  يحدث فأسهم في حقن الجماهير بقدرته على انتزاع حقوق المريخ وأنه لن يتهاون  هذه المرة وسيقف لاتحاد الكرة "في حلقو".

* وعندما أقول إن المجلس  أخطأ بل فشل فعلياً في قراءة موقفه القانوني وتبعاته فإن ذلك يتضح تماماً  من إعلان بعض المواقف الجانبيه التي تدعم الموقف الرئيسي دون أي اعتبار لما  يمكن حدوثه خاصة وأن الرأي العام المريخي كله تهيأ تماماً لعدم أداء أي  مباراة.

* ويقيني أنه ومنذ أن بدأ أعضاء مجلس المريخ في نفي التفكير  في الانسحاب وضح فعلياً أن هناك تطورات داخلية في الموقف لا سيما وأن  المجلس كله لم يكن على قلب رجل واحد وكان لرئيس المريخ ونائبه موقف مخالف  للموقف الذي اتخذه المجلس رغم محاولات تأكيد أن الوالي وقف مع توجه مجلسه.

*  ولكن ما هي النتيجة الآن وماذا كسب المريخ من موقفه الذي بدأ قوياً جداً  ثم ما لبث أن بدأ بالضعف رويداً رويداً حتى خُيل لنا أن مجلس المريخ كان  يبحث عن كسب الوقت وليس كسب قضية قانونية.

* الواقع يؤكد أن المريخ  أضاع فعلياً قضيته بمجرد إقدامه على القبول بأداء مباراتي الأهلي شندي  والهلال لأن الموقف الرافض لأداء المباراتين كان هو المحك الحقيقي الذي يثب  قوة المريخ وهو الموقف الذي أدخل الاتحاد في أزمة حقيقية لأنه هدد إكمال  المنافسة.

* ولن ننسى أن الارتباك الذي ظهر على اتحاد الكرة بتعديل  البرمجة أكثر من ثلاث مرات كان ثمرة واضحة لقوة موقف المريخ ولكن الآن ضاع  الموقف تماماً بأداء مباراة الأهلي شندي ومن ثم الهلال ومباراتي كأس  السودان.

* ختمت مقالي بالأمس بالتأكيد على أن المواقف القوية تحتاج  إلى شجاعة لامتناهية شجاعة تتحمل كافة التبعات وهذا ما لم يكن متوفراً  أصلاً في موقف المريخ منذ البداية أي أن المريخ لم يتجه نحو القانون بهدوء  لإثبات موقفه ولم ينجح في عنترياته مع الاتحاد فضاعت القضية بين الموقفين.

اتجاه الرياح..

*  فقدان المركز الثاني بل فقدان التمثيل الخارجي تماماً والهزيمة داخل  الملعب أفضل للمريخ مليون مرة من اتخاذ مواقف لا يقدر على الثبات عليها.

*  الهزيمة الإدارية أنكأ وأسوأ من الهزيمة الفنية لأن الهزيمة داخل الملعب  تتحكم فيها أمور ليست جميعهاً بيدك ولكن الهزيمة الإدارية تتسبب فيها  بنفسك.

* لو قرر مجلس المريخ منذ البداية المضي قدماً في قضيته مع  أداء المباراتين لأعفى نفسه من كل ما حدث ولبقي في نظر جماهيره كبيراً  جداً.

* ولكن أن يتم اتخاذ مواقف ثم يتم التراجع عنها بهذه السهولة  فقد أفقدنا ذلك جميعاً الثقة في ظهور مجلس قوي يعرف كيف يتعامل مع الأمور.

* الحقيقة التي يجب أن يعلمها مجلس المريخ أنه في معركته مع اتحاد الكرة وزع الكثير من الأماني على جماهيره وفشل في تحقيقها كلها.

* والفشل الأكبر بالطبع موافقته على أداء مباراتي الأهلي شندي والهلال بكل سهولة ويسر وكأن شيئاً لم يكن من قبل.

* التهانئ الخالصة لأسرة مريخ كوستي على البقاء بالممتاز بعد عمل كبير قام به جميع مريخاب كوستي من أجل البقاء.

*  عانى الرهيب كثيراً هذا الموسم وكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من وداع الدرجة  الممتازة ولكن نجح مجلس إدارته في التغلب على صعاب اللفة الأخيرة بالفوز في  أربع مباريات متتالية كتبت البقاء للفريق.

* ما حدث لمريخ كوستي درس يجب أن يستفيد منه كل مريخاب المدينة حتى لا تتكرر مأساة هذا الموسم.

* أصبحت جماهير المريخ في وضع لم تعد تعرف معه ماذا سيحدث من مجلسها ومن هو صاحب القرار هل هو المجلس مجتمعاً أم رئيسه ونائبه؟.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مران المريخ امس
جبرة يركز علي العكسيات والتسديد لحسم موقعة النمور

ادي  المريخ مران في الثامنة من صباح امس علي ملعب اركويت الناشئين. تدريب  ختامي لمواجهة النمور اليوم وشارك في التمرين جميع اللاعبين عدا رمضان عجب  الذي غاب بي أذن من الجهاز الفني وأمير وعلي جعفر الذين بدوا رحلة التأهيل  والعودة للملاعب.. لفت كل من بكري اوكرا وكوفي الانتباه في التمرين ممايبشر  بانهم سوف يلعبون دور حاسم في مباراة اليوم..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(الصدى) تثبت تجاوزات الاستئنافات بالمستندات



 
تحصلت  (الصدى) على مستندات خطيرة تثبت تجاوزات وقعت فيها لجنة الاستئنافات  العليا في قضية شيبوب حيث تم تسريب قرار اللجنة في القضية قبل صدوره رسمياًوقبل أن يضع رئيس وأعضاء اللجنة توقيعاتهم عليه, وبحسب  النظام الأساسي للاتحاد فإن قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات العليا لا تسري ولا  تصبح شرعية إلا إذا صدرت بحضور وموافقة ستة من أعضاء اللجنة, وتحصلت  (الصدى) على صورة لمستند بقرار اللجنة بدون أي توقيع في حين تحمل نسخة أخرى  وهي التي أرسلها للاتحاد للمريخ توقيعات ستة من أعضاء اللجنة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفــر سليمــــان
أنعدام الثقة!

هناك  جهات عدلية لا يأتيها الشك من بين يديها، تجد كامل الإحترام من قبل  الجميع، بل وتكون قراراتها ورغم مرارتها في بعض الأحيان، إلا أنها تجد  القبول، بل والإطمئنان لها، لأنها أتت من جهات لا تعرف معنى الظلم  والإستهداف!

مثل لجنة الإستئنافات العليا التي يتم تشكيلها من قبل  الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، شأنها شأن لجان أخرى مناط بها القيام بأدوار  تكمل صورة النشاط، وتمنحه الإستقرار المطلوب.

تضم اللجنة أسماء لا  يكاد يعرفها المتابع الرياضي العادي، بل حتى من هم على إطلاع تام على أهل  مهنة القانون ، ربما لا يعرفونهم، وهذا ما يزيد حتما من الثقة في أي قرار  ينبع عنها.

وإن فقدت الثقة في مثل هذه اللجان العدلية، مثل لجنة  الإستئنافات فإن ذلك يعني إنهيار الثقة في كل البناء، ويصير الأمر أشبه إلى  بؤر الفساد التي تتكامل لتقدم نسيجا واحدا لا يخلو من روائح الفساد  الكريهه!

لا نشكك في نزاهة أعضاء لجنة الإستئنافات العليا ..ونطمئن  إلى تركيبتها التي تضم أسماء قانونية وعدلية لا يمكن أن نشكك فيها لأن في  ذلك تشكيك في القضاء السوداني ككل، وإن حدث ذلك فهذه هي الكارثة بعينها.!

كيف  للجنة مثل لجنة الإستئنافات أن يتم تسريب قراراتها قبل التوقيع عليها  ..ويعرف الجميع عبر وسائط التواصل الإجتماعي بأسرها قراراتها قبل أن يتم  التوقيع عليها من قبل الأعضاء ، وقبل أن تصل إلى الجهة التي تنتظرها بشكل  رسمي!

مثل هذه التصرفات تجعل الصورة الزاهية ذات الألوان المحايدة  تنطمس، وتتلون بألوان لا تشبه اللجنة ولا أهدافها، ولا شخصياتها، ولا  حياديتها!!

وهذه الأشياء تضم اللجنة إلى صف لجان أخرى تشكل قاعدة  العمل بإتحاد كرة القدم، لا تجد الثقة عند الكثير من منسوبي الوسط الكروي  السوداني، بل بعضها معروف عنها التلون باللون الأزرق الكامل.

ونحن  نربأ بأن تكون لجنة الإستئنافات وبما تضمه من شخصيات محترمة، أن تتساوى  واللجان الأخرى التي لا هم لبعض عضويتها غير دعم الهلال، ومكايدة المريخ  وأهله، بكل ما لها من حيل وتحايل.

قد يتعرض أعضاء اللجنة للتضليل ،  وهو أمر وارد الحدوث، بل هو أمر مؤكد، وإلا لما إتخذت اللجنة قرارا يحمل كل  تناقضات الدنيا، بشأن شكوى المريخ، بالرفض، لأن حيثيات كثيرة تم حجبها عن  اللجنة!

وقد أحدث تغييب الملعومات، وتقديم المعلومات المضللة إلى  إحداث إضطراب كبير وسط اللجنة الموقرة، فكان أن إتخذت قرارا واهنا ينافس  بيت العنكبوت في ضعفه وهشاشه تركيبته!

كما أن تصوير اللجنة بأنها  لجنة (حاضرة) لأتخاذ قرارات موجهه، بدعوتها للإنعقاد حسب (الطلب) فهو أيضا  أمر ينقص من قدر اللجنة وإحترام المتخاصين لها، بل فقدان الثقة بها تماما.  أسوة ببقية لجان الإتحاد القابلة للتوجيه والتحوير وتنفيذ الأجندة خاصة  الخبيث منها.!

وهنا لا بد من الإشارة لما حدث في الموسم الماضي،  عندما طلبت اللجنة للإنعقاد للنظر في طلب فحص مقدم من الإتحاد لإيجاد مخرج  للهلال المخالف لقواعد الإنتقالات في قضية سيدي بيه، ثلاثة مرات في يوم  واحد وهو أمر محرج بلا شك لهكذا لجنة!

وقد إستطاع نائب الأمين العام  لنادي المريخ الأخ متوكل أحمد علي من خلال مواجهته للأخ شروني أمس الأول  عبر فضائية أمدرمان ، وبدهاء كبير معروف عنه، من إنتزاع إعتراف قاطع منه  بخطأ هذا الإجراء، وإن كان إعترافا لا يقدم ولا يؤخر، لأنهم يدركون ذلك،  ويفعلونه دون أن يرمش لهم جفن!

وشروني الذي يقول أنه لا يوجد نصا  يمنح الأندية الحق في رفض قرارات لجنة الإستئنافات، بطلبات الفحص، كان  حاضرا حينما كانت طلبات الفحص تقدم الواحد تلو الآخر العام الماضي عندما  كان الأمر يتعلق بالهلال!

لا نبعد عن مساحة موضوعنا، ونعود ونؤكد أن  أمرا جللا مثل تسرب قرارات كبيرة من بين أيادي لجنة كبيرة مثل لجنة  الإستئنافات وبالكيفية التي تسرب بها قراراتها بشأن شكوى المريخ، أمر يهد  جدار الثقة في هذه اللجنة التي نأمل أن يتم فتح تحقيق وسط عضويتها للوصول  إلى كيفية حدوث ذلك.!

من يأتون بهذه اللجان هم أول من يضعفونها  بإجندتهم المعلومة، وخططهم التي يعرفها الصغير قبل الكبير، بدلا عن تقويتها  ومنحها حق الإحترام.!

في نقاط

حتى يحمل المريخ كل أوراقه ويتجه بها إلى المؤسسات العدلية الدولية بحثا عن حقه، لا بد من إكمال كل مراحل التقاضي محليا!

قدم المريخ طلب لفحص المستندات التي قدمت للجنة الإسئنافات ومراجعة قرارها الذي حوى مغالطعات وأخطاء قانونية كبيرة!

وإن  عاد نجوم المريخ إلى الملعب، فهذا لا يعني نهاية كل شئ، بل العكس في ذلك  تأكيد على مكانة المريخ القيادية التي تجعله ناديا محترما بحق!

للمريخ قضية عادلة لا بد من مواصلة المشوار حتى نهايته، ليس من أجل إستعادة الحقوق فقط، إنما لتصحيح كل الأوضاع.!

المريخ إشتكى رئيس الهلال المتسم (بالفوضى) ولم يبت حتى الآن في شكوى المريخ وهو أيضا مطلب عادل لا تنازل عنه!

نعرف  تماما ضعف قادة الإتحاد، وعجزهم التام عن مواجهة الهلال، ولكن لابد هذه  المرة من إرغامهم على ذلك لتأكيد حقيقة واحده وهي أن القانون فوق  الجميع!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي 
معاوية الجاك
كرامة المريخ .. وكارثة التسجيلات
·
·
*  بحلول مطلع نوفمبر المقبل تنطلق فترة التسجيلات والتى يتوقع أن تستمر لشهر  كامل وهذا يشير إلى أن ثمانية عشر يوماً فقط تفصلنا عن فترة التسجيلات
*  المريخ يحتاج إلى عدد من العناصر الجديدة في (كل) الخانات تقريباً وهذا  يعني ضرورة التحرك مبكراً من مجلس الإدارة للإستفادة من فترة التسجيلات  المقبلة لترميم صفوف الفريق بصورة كاملة لمواجهة الموسم الجديد سواء على  المستوى المحلي أو الخارجي
* حتى اللحظة لم يتكرم مجلسنا على تكوين لجنة تسجيلات كما درجت العادة من أبناء المريخ (المخلصين والمتابعين)
*  وضعنا كلمة المخلصين والمتابعين بين قوسين (لشيء في نفس يعقوبنا) لأننا  نعلم أن هناك بعض المتطفلين بدأوا يتحركون مبكراً لحشر أنوفهم في تسجيلات  المريخ بل تسلموا المهمة منفردين وسيطروا عليها مما يعني أنهم سيتعاملون مع  التسجيلات على أساس أنها موسم للسمسرة والربح وكنز مال المريخ ونحن لا نثق  فيمن ذكرنا وعلى يقين بأن هدفهم مصلحتهم الخاصة وليس مصلحة المريخ
* كارثة حقيقية أن يتفرج مجلسنا على ملف التسجيلات ولا يوليه إهتمامه بالصورة المطلوبة وموعد التسجيلات على الأبواب
*  المجلس يتعامل مع ملف التسجيلات بصورة غريبة وليعلم رئيس النادي وهو  متواجد هذه الأيام في الخرطوم أن عدم الإستفادة من فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية  المقبلة يعني إنهيار موسم المريخ المقبل منذ بدايته محلياً وحارجياً
*  نعود لسماسرة التسجيلات ممن إستغلوا وضعهم حول الفريق وبدأوا يتحركون في كل  الإتجاهات للتفاوض مع عناصر ضعيفة ولن تفيد الفريق بل ستزيد من عثراته ولن  يتقدم المريخ خطوة وهؤلاء السماسرة بعد أن تمتليء جيوبهم من نصيب سمسرتهم  سيذهبون إلى حال سبيلهم وتقع الفأس على رأس المريخ ولن يهمهم ما يعانيه  الفريق من مشاكل فنية وإن شاء الله يحرق بعد أن تتحقق مصالحهم الذاتية
*  أحسموا فوضى التسجيلات وتكرموا بتسمية لجنة تسجيلات من أبناء المريخ خاصة  أولئك المتابعين للدوريات سواء الأولى أو الممتاز أو الدرجات الدنيا فمثلاً  النجم فتح الرحمن سانتو يعتبر من أكثر قدامى لاعبي المريخ متابعة لمختلف  الدوريات بولاية الخرطوم وفي بعض المرات يسافر للولايات لمتابعة النشاط
*  نعلم أن هناك من بدأ في ترشيح بعض العناصر ودخل معهم في تفاوض مباشر  والسبب حالة الفوضى التى تعشعش داخل المكتب التنفيذي بالمريخ وحالة  الإسترخاء المؤذي ولذلك من الطبيعي أن يستغل بعض ضعاف النفوس أجواء الفوضى  والتراخي داخل البيت المريخي ليتحركوا لإشباع رغباتهم وملأ جيوبهم
*  الكارثة أن هؤلاء السماسرة رشحوا لاعبين هناك من هو أفضل منهم فنياً  وبمراحل ولا توجد أدنى درجات مقارنة بينهم ولكنها المصلحة الخاصة التى  تحركهم
* نطالب مجلسنا بإحترام هذا الكيان الكبير والتعامل معه بمسئولية  أكبر والعمل على تكوين لجنة تسجيلات تضم مجموعة كبيرة من أبناء المريخ  تحدد عدد الخانات التى يحتاجها الفريق ومن ثم تشرع في الترشيحات بدلاً من  تركها لفرد واحد أو إثنين ليتحركا في كل الإتجاهات منفردين دون وجود حسيب  ومراقب لهما
* لا يوجد فريق كرة في الكون يشرف على تسجيلاته فرد واحد أو  إثنين إلا المريخ .. وليت هذا الفرد يعلم كل صغيرة وكبيرة بالمريخ بل  يعتبر من الدخلاء والغريبين على المريخ ولا يعلم عنه شيئاً ..
* في حال  تفرج مجلسنا على تطفل البعض على تسجيلاته وترك لهم الحبل على القارب فستحل  الكارثة بالمريخ .. ومعروف أن المريخ الفيهو مكفيهو
* نرسل تحذيراتنا  مبكراً لمجلسنا لحسم الفوضى التى يمارسها البعض في عملية التسجيلات ويخططون  للتكويش عليها بصورة كاملة مستغلين وضعهم حول فريق الكرة وحال صمت مجلسنا  على الفوضى فعليه أن يتحمل عاقبة ما يحدث غداً
* مجلسنا مطالب بتسيير  مهامه بمسئولية وأمانة والعمل على إنقاذ الوضع بالتحرك الفوري وتكوين لجنة  تسجيلات من أبناء المريخ (الخُلص) وليس السماسرة
* نحذر من الكارثة قبل وقوعها .. وحال وقوعها سيكون لنا حديث وحديث ..

توقيعات متفرقة ..

*  نطالب مجلسنا بالصمود والمحافظة على موقفه برفض أداء أي مباراة مبرمجة قبل  أن يتحقق ما تضمنته المذكرة الشهيرة التى تم رفعها لإتحاد الكرة
* أداء المريخ لمباراة أهلي شندي يعني إنهيار كل جسور التواصل التى شيدها المجلس مع الجمهور بموقفه القوي والشجاع
* نعلم أن وصول جمال الوالي للبلاد سيكون له تأثيره المباشر على سير الأمور بالطريقة التى يحلم بها المريخاب
* ونقول لرئيس لجنة التسيير لا يهم تمثيل المريخ خارجياً بقدرما يهمنا تأسيس مبدأ وتقديم موقف قوي ليكسب المريخ مستقبلاً
*  على رئيس المريخ أن يعلم أن أي تراخٍ وخضوع لأداء المباراة سيتحمل  مسئوليته المباشرة بعد أن قال المجلس كلمته بالرفض التام .. وحال وافق  الوالي وضغط في إتجاه أن يلعب المريخ ربما قاد ذلك لشق مجلس الإدارة بصورة  كبيرة وسيفقد الرئيس كثيراً من الأراضي المكتسبة وسط المريخاب
* عزيزي  الوالي .. سبق لك وأن أيدت قرارات المجلس الأخيرة برفض أي برمجة قبل إنتهاء  مراحل التقاضي وتحقيق ما تضمنته المذكرة المريخية وعليك بمواصلة تأييدك  وعدم إحراج رفقاءك في مجلس الإدارة وقبل ذلك عدم إهدار كرامة المريخ وتقديم  الكيان لقمة سائقة لمُهرجلي الإتحاد العام ليعبثوا به كما يشاءون
*  عزيزي الوالي .. أداء المريخ لمباراة أهلي شندي يعني ضعضعة المريخ وإضعافه  وكسر شوكته وكسر ظهر زملاءك ويعني أكثر تمادي أهل الإتحاد وتعديهم على حقوق  المريخ أكثر كما يغري الآخرين بالتعدي على المريخ ما دام أهله سهلوا  إلتهامه
* نؤيد سير مجلسنا في خط رفضه أداء أي مباراة ما لم يتم حسم مطالباته وتحقيقها كاملة
*  عدم أداء المريخ لمباراة الأهلي شندي يرفع من قيمة وهيبة المريخ لدى أهل  الإتحاد .. وأدائه للمباراة يعني إستخفافهم به وعدم سماع أي صوت يرفعه أهله  مستقبلا لأنهم سيتعاملون معهم على أساس أنه (جعجعة بلا طحين)
* كرامة  المريخ على المحك يا والي .. فهل ستقبل بإهدارها أم ستكسب بالقاضية  بمواصلتك الثبات على الموقف مع رفقائك برفض أداء مباراتي الأهلي شندي  والهلال ؟
* الفرص لإستعادة القوة والهيبة وكسب المغانم لا تأتي كثيراً .. وحينما تأتي يجب إستغلالها وإستثمارها بطريقة جيدة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة || امير عوض
 إتحاد يستحق الإبعاد (ظ¢ - ظ£)
 ·
 ·
 âک…لا أدل علي فشل منظومة عمل الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أكثر من ظهور  مقرر لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة و مساعد السكرتير المحامي عبد العزيز  شروني علي شاشات التلفاز مؤخرا..
  âک…تواجد شروني (القاضي و الخصم) للتعليق حول القضية التي شغلت الجميع و هي  ما زالت في خطوات تقاضيها يعد أمرا معيبا من الناحية القانونية في المقام  الأول..
 âک…و لكن من يحفل بالقانون في إتحاد معتصم الذي يفتي كل شخص فيه علي هواه و كل يغني علي ليلاه..
 âک…ألم يتكرم زكي عباس في الموسم السابق بكتابة خطاب إيقاف بكري المدينة دون  أن يتورع من توقيع إسم رئيس اللجنة المنظمة (الغائب دوما) قبل أن يرفع  أسامة ذلك الإيقاف الإجرائي عبر خطاب حمل توقيع مجدي ذات نفسه مما تسبب  بإندلاع أزمة الموسم السابق و التي كادت أن تلقي بالإتحاد في (الخور) قبل  أن تتلطف به الأقدار و يحظي بالتدخل الحكومي حينها..
 âک…حتي ذلك التدخل  الحكومي فقد أفسده الإتحاد عبر تنصله من الإتفاق الثلاثي الشهير لحل الأزمة  و القاضي بإعادة مباراة القمة.. حيث بلع الإتحاد إتفاقه و تنصل عنه بعد أن  ضمن بقاءه و إنقشاع سحابة الأزمة ليركب الكاردينال (الطرورة) في الختام..
 âک…و مع ذلك فلم تهضم الجهات الحكومية عملية الإخلال بالإتفاق.. فشهرت سيفها  في مواجهة الإتحاد الذي بدأ يعاني من هجوما مزدوجا من الوزارة و الهلال  مما أفقده الكثير من أراضيه قبل الشروع في لعبة الإنتخابات..
 âک…و هنا  قرأ أهل الإتحاد خارطة الأحداث بصورة خاطئة.. حيث تعاهدوا في صمت بمنح  الهلال بطولة الدوري بأي ثمن أو وسيلة بغية خطب وده من جديد.. ناسين بأن  الأخير كان قد شرع في القيام بخطوات جادة في سبيل إقتلاعهم عبر تسمية قائمة  لمرشحيه الجدد بقيادة الفريق عبدالرحمن سرالختم..
 âک…لذلك أستغرب جدا من  بدلة (عنترة) التي إرتداها معتصم جعفر حين صرح بأنه لن يقابل مجلس المريخ  أو يجلس معهم دون أن يدري أنه بذلك التصريح الغريب قد إنتزع ورقة التوت  التي كانت تغطي عورات إتحاده الفاشل..
 âک…موسمين شاقين يعدان الأسوأ علي  مر التأريخ قد مرا علي الكرة السودانية صنع فيهما الإتحاد العام (عبر لجانه  المتعددة و أفراده الذين ينضحون فشلا) ما صنع العطار بالرياضة السودانية  جمعاء..
 âک…و ها هي تهم الفساد المالي تلتصق بمسئولية كنتيجة حتمية  للفوضي الخلاقة التي يبرعون في صناعتها.. مضاف لذلك فسادا آخر أزكم الأنوف  تخصصت في تقديمه لجنة التحكيم المركزية عبر حكامها ضعيفي التأهيل و عديمي  الضمير..
 âک…صافرات الجور قرنت ما بدأت في خبزه لجنة البرمجة.. لتطعم  بذلك النادي (المدعوم) بغية تتويجه بطلا رغم أنف القوانين و العدالة.. علها  تنال بذلك رضا عرابه و تنأي بنفسها من (الرمي في الخور).
 âک…نواصل.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 âک…لجنة البرمجة تستحق لقب لجنة (الخرمجة) عن جدارة و إستحقاق.
 âک…يكفي هذه اللجنة إخفاقا لعب المريخ كل مبارياته في الدورة الثانية أمام المدعوم.
 âک…أما لجنة التحكيم فهي الحلقة الأضعف في هذا الإتحاد.
 âک…إنحياز الحكام و تسهيلاتهم وصل مداه للعالم أجمع.
 âک…إثنتي عشر ضربة جزاء محتسبة للمدعوم مقابل صفر كبير من الضربات المحسوبة عليه.
 âک…صافرات الجور أنقذت المدعوم من أهداف صحيحة ولجت شباكة.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 للمريخ قضية سيمضي بها بعيدا في دروب العدالة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاردينال يتكفل برعاية اسرة فقيد المريخ !!


ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
تلقت اسرة لاعب شباب المريخ المتوفي محمد ادم وعدا من رئيس نادي الهلال  اشرف الكاردينال برعايتها وتلبية كل احتياجاتها وذلك بعد الاهمال الكبيير  الذي وجدوه من قبل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ في الفترة الاخيرة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيلين تنقل مباراة المريخ *اهلي شندي بصوت المعلق محمد فضل الله
 عندالساعة الثامنة مساء
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الكاردينال يتكفل برعاية اسرة فقيد المريخ !!




ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
تلقت اسرة لاعب شباب المريخ المتوفي محمد ادم وعدا من رئيس نادي الهلال  اشرف الكاردينال برعايتها وتلبية كل احتياجاتها وذلك بعد الاهمال الكبيير  الذي وجدوه من قبل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ في الفترة الاخيرة .



ياناس ديربى سبورت أحسن تشوفو ليك حاجة تانية على مقاس كردنة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

النيلين تنقل مباراة المريخ *اهلي شندي بصوت المعلق محمد فضل الله
 عندالساعة الثامنة مساء



بالتوفيق بالنصر لزعيم الكورة السودانية  ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور حبيبنا كسلااااااااااااااوى
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف شكر .. يديك العافية
*

----------

